# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] CanardPC 201 : La Malédiction

## O.Boulon

Demain, vous vous dirigerez plein d'espoir vers votre marchand de journaux préféré. Vous franchirez le seuil avec un sourire aux lèvres et lancerez à la cantonnade "Il est arrivé mon CanardPC" ?
 Eh ban non, il sera pas arrivé votre CanardPC. Nous sommes absolument désolés, mais un concours de circonstances aussi stupéfiant que pénible nous a poussé à décaler le bouclage entraînant une sortie repoussé au 5 novembre.
 Après deux ordinateurs en rade, une demi douzaine de jeux incapables de s'installer, de se lancer ou de tourner correctement, une connexion Internet en rade et bien d'autres péripéties, on commence vraiment à se demander si on a bien fait d'installer nos bureaux entre un cimetière indien et un élevage de chats noirs.
 Attention, en cadeau bonus, dans ce numéro un sacré gros scandale révélé dans l'édito !


Voir la news (2 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Next



----------


## Elidjah

C'est le temps passer à jouer à Torchlight/Borderlands, avouez-le

----------


## MystereGomme

Ce canard est une tongue en plastique.  ::O:

----------


## O.Boulon

> C'est le temps passer à jouer à Torchlight/Borderlands, avouez-le


On a pas spécialement accroché.
C'est sympa sans plus quoi.

----------


## Airwalkmax

C'est pour vendre plus de CPC 200 bien évidemment !

----------


## chenoir

Je le jure, c'est pas ma faute.

Nan, pas le bucher!

----------


## Aun

On pourrait avoir le sommaire quand même////

----------


## yttr1um

"un concours de circonstances"
Je dirais plutôt une accumulation de problèmes.

----------


## znokiss

Bonjour. Je profite de ce topic : j'ai pas le Canardpc 201 dans ma boite aux lettres... Je dois m'adresser où ?
Je vous préviens, j'ai un katana, bande de trous de dick.



Spoiler Alert! 


De toute façon, même si les numéros 201 à (peugeot) 206 arrivaient à Nowel, je prendrais quand même.



---------- Post ajouté à 13h10 ----------




> On pourrait avoir le sommaire quand même////


Voila :

----------


## Crealkiller

O.Boulon travaille même le dimanche, et celui de la Toussaint en plus!! CA c'est du journalisme total!!

 (oui je n'ai pas mis de ç à "CA", ça va en choquer certain, mais je sais pas le faire en majuscule sur mon clavier xD)

----------


## M0zArT

> O.Boulon travaille même le dimanche, et celui de la Toussaint en plus!! CA c'est du journalisme total!!
> 
> (oui je n'ai pas mis de ç à "CA", ça va en choquer certain, mais je sais pas le faire en majuscule sur mon clavier xD)


ALT + 128
De rien  :B):

----------


## Froyok

:tired: 
Chenoir vous à rendu visite ? Rabot aussi ?
La vache les gars, faut trouver la source du mal avant que la redac brûle tout de même...

----------


## Jolaventur

Arf, m'enfin si ça permet à Thréanor de nous livrer un test super bandant de DAO , c'est pas grave.

----------


## Valkyr

> On a pas spécialement accroché.
> C'est sympa sans plus quoi.


 ::O: 



 ::cry::

----------


## Maalak

> Attention, en cadeau bonus, dans ce numéro un sacré gros scandale révélé dans l'édito !



C'est ce canard qui est un scandale !!  ::):

----------


## Crealkiller

Ç Ç Merci! Ça marche!

Sinon c'est pas le test de DA ::O:  qui vous auraient retardé?  :^_^:  Si c'est jsute ça, je comprendrais!

----------


## Shapa

Est-ce que en dédommagement on pourrait avoir droit a un numéro aussi bien que le 200? Niveau contenu hein, la couv' et le nombre de pages on s'en fout.

----------


## jaragorn_99

Quoi, un scandale?
Michael Jackson est pas mort, il a juste fait croire pour que tout le monde rachetent ses disques et aillent voir this is it!
Ah wai quand mm!!!

Quoi j'ai mal lu, c'est pas un scandale mais une sandale? Bon ben tanpis............

----------


## Gérard le Canard

bonne chance et dormez pas trop pour le boucler dans les temps.

----------


## DarzgL

Y'a vraiment un test de DAO dans ce numéro ? C'est que j'ai pas trop suivi moi  ::ninja::

----------


## Akodo

Bah tant qu'à faire vous faites un double numéro le 15 Novembre, et vous en profitez pour passer mensuel  ::ninja:: 
Ca me fait penser que mon abo s'est terminé au N°200  ::cry::

----------


## O.Boulon

Pas de test de Dragon Age.
Et on a une excellente raison.

----------


## Akodo

> On a pas spécialement accroché.
> C'est sympa sans plus quoi.


Au fait tu parles de Borderlands, Torchlight, ou les deux ?

---------- Post ajouté à 14h27 ----------




> Pas de test de Dragon Age.
> Et on a une excellente raison.


Vous avez passé trop de temps à répondre à Jolav'  :Emo:

----------


## redsensei

De toute façon, j'ai du aller faire caca tellement de fois pour finir le numéro 200 que cela fera des vacances à mon colon  :;):

----------


## Jolaventur

> Vous avez passé trop de temps à répondre à Jolav'


Non pas le temps de tester à fond, ils ont réçu une version qiui tourne qu'hier.

M'enfin c'est pas bien grave puisque je l'aurais déja acheté quand le 202 sera sorti.



M'enfin ça reste scandaleux.

----------


## Murne

> Eh *ban* non


Voici un lapsus révélateur.  :^_^: 

Bon ça va c'est pas trop grave ce décalage, ça arrive après un numéro bourré à ras bord. Donc la malchance ne tombe pas au plus mauvais moment.

----------


## Graouu

> Pas de test de Dragon Age.
> Et on a une excellente raison.


Pas reçut ? pas voulu s'installer? ou alors c'est lui le scandale ?

On mérite des indices nous fidèles abonnés lecteurs  ::P: . Déconnez pas on est beaucoup a avoir préco ce fichu jeu ^^.

----------


## Aghora

Est ce que ça veut dire que la sortie du numéro 202 sera décalée le 20 Novembre ?

----------


## half

> On pourrait avoir le sommaire quand même////


ok je vous fait ca.

----------


## b0b0

Je me désabonne.

----------


## lortar

> ALT + 128
> De rien


Sous windows xp:

[Démarrer->Programmes->Accessoires->Outils Système->Table des caractères]

Dans la fenêtre, cliquer sur une lettre fait apparaitre en bas à droite la combinaison de touche à effectuer pour taper le caractère spécial.

(De rien  :B): )²

----------


## albinos

Crtl+Alt+Suppr mais sur 7 je sais pas je viens d'avoir une coupure de courant. j'ose pas l'instal ce Dimanche.
Les infos disait que sa allée couper premiere foi qu'il sont bien informer!

----------


## mcgrill

cénul se magasine

----------


## JCLB

> Crtl+Alt+Suppr mais sur 7 je sais pas je viens d'avoir une coupure de courant. j'ose pas l'instal ce Dimanche.
> Les infos disait que sa allée couper premiere foi qu'il sont bien informer!


Tant que c'est ton courant qui coupe et pas ta ligne avec Hadopipi  :B): 
L'install avec formatage depuis une clé USB prend 15 min environ. ::wub::

----------


## Xùn

> ou alors c'est lui le scandale ?


Dis pas des choses comme ça malheureux  :Emo:

----------


## albinos

> Tant que c'est ton courant qui coupe et pas ta ligne avec Hadopipi 
> L'install avec formatage depuis une clé USB prend 15 min environ.


pour quand le canard gratos sur UseN..
Je veus tester 64bits avec dual boot ca craint rien avec coupure?

----------


## JCLB

> pour quand le canard gratos sur UseN..
> Je veus tester 64bits avec dual boot ca craint rien avec coupure?


Si tu fais un dual boot et que l'install sur une partoch propre, pas de problème, car si coupure, tu refais l'install, c'est pas la mort.

enfin, le seul soucis c'est qu'il va installer le boot manger, ça prend genre 3 secondes, mais si tu plantes à ce moment là....

----------


## Graouu

> Pas de test de Dragon Age.
> Et on a une excellente raison.





> Dis pas des choses comme ça malheureux


Va savoir çà se trouve ce jeu est une vaste fumisterie ^^ ::rolleyes::

----------


## Aun

> ok je vous fait ca.


 ::zzz::  ::zzz::  ::zzz::  ::zzz::  ::zzz::  ::zzz::  ::zzz::  ::zzz::

----------


## Jolaventur

> Pas reçut ? pas voulu s'installer? ou alors c'est lui le scandale ?
> 
> On mérite des indices nous fidèles abonnés lecteurs . Déconnez pas on est beaucoup a avoir préco ce fichu jeu ^^.


D'après mon gros orteil, la version de test qu'ils ont réçu n'a jamais voulu s'installer et Thréanor a dit hier qu'ils en avaient enfin reçu une bonne.

Mais bon mon gros orteil parle beaucoup, faut pas toujours écouter ce qu'il dit.

----------


## O.Boulon

Oh mais ya pas que ça...
Y a bien bien bien pire.

----------


## Xùn

> Va savoir çà se trouve ce jeu est une vaste fumisterie ^^


Mais... mais...  ::cry::  Tmanière je l'ai préco et plus que quelques jours pour être fixés  ::):

----------


## Graouu

> Oh mais ya pas que ça...
> Y a bien bien bien pire.


Hann quoi ?? C'est un scandale paske Bioware a enfin fait un bon jeu ? ::P:  Allez fantasmons, il a eut un 10. Tiens d'ailleurs des jeux avec cette note dans le cpc déja ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Oh mais ya pas que ça...
> Y a bien bien bien pire.


 c'te teaser de malade!

Comment y font monter la pression du lectorat chez CPC.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> ok je vous fait ca.


Tremblez, mortels...  ::sad::

----------


## L'invité

> Oh mais ya pas que ça...
> Y a bien bien bien pire.


Quoi ils ont osé vous envoyer la version console?  ::o:

----------


## mcgrill

> Oh mais ya pas que ça...
> Y a bien bien bien pire.


Bah la logique veut que le pc de Threanor ait encore planté et qu'il utilise le tiens d'où les "deux pc en rade".

Pas de petits retours sur DA pour sa sortie le 5 ?... même une minuscule dans le 201 ?
Vous avez bu la petite fiole et en fait c'était de l'acide et vous avez fait l'amour tout nu pendant 3 jours ?

----------


## half

> 


Voila voila :

http://www.canardpc.com/magazine-CPC201.html

Faut pas croire mais c'est long a rentrer avec tout les petit jeux a lier dans la base et tout mais ho !

Je vous ai mis la date du 01/11 pour que vous puissiez le voir ! Bon et je vais changer mon avatar il m'enerve.

----------


## lokideath

C'est moche ca va encore décaler mon cycle.

----------


## mcgrill

> Hann quoi ?? C'est un scandale paske Bioware a enfin fait un bon jeu ? Allez fantasmons, il a eut un 10. Tiens d'ailleurs des jeux avec cette note dans le cpc déja ?


Bioshock et HL2 à ma connaissance, après je ne sais pas si il y en a eu d'autres.

----------


## lokideath

> Voila voila :
> 
> http://www.canardpc.com/magazine-CPC201.html
> 
> Faut pas croire mais c'est long a rentrer avec tout les petit jeux a lier dans la base et tout mais ho !
> 
> Je vous ai mis la date du 01/11 pour que vous puissiez le voir ! Bon et je vais changer mon avatar il m'enerve.


Sympa comme couv !  :;): 
Par contre il est arrivé quoi au lapin ?  ::o:

----------


## Crealkiller

> c'te teaser de malade!
> 
> Comment y font monter la pression du lectorat chez CPC.


C'est clair! Allez va y, dit nous tout!! C'est quoi le problème avec DA? Que j'ai encore le temps d'annuler ma pré-commande xD

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Il y a eu des pbs avec les gars de EA?

----------


## gros_bidule

A gagner avec ce numéro : une GForce 3D-Vision et tout et tout ??? 
Gnééééé ghaaaaa je l'ai vu le premier, preums, à moi à moi ! C'est pour moi j'la veux ! Pitié j'ai pas de chat, j'ai un misérable petit appart avec l'évacuation des voisins du dessus qui coule dans ma douche (véridique, 'culay !),  une copine chiante (véridique, p'taing), en plus je suis informaticien (mais j'aime pas linux ni firefox), ciel apportez moi un peu de bonheur.
Sinon tampis, c'est pas grave.

----------


## Graouu

> Par contre il est arrivé quoi au lapin ?


Merde ! Jean Sarkozy est président de cpc ayez ?  ::O:

----------


## redsensei

> Sympa comme couv ! 
> Par contre il est arrivé quoi au lapin ?


J'aime bien la maquette de la couverture.  ::wub:: 

Mais sinon le jeux de mot entre "Napoleon" et le Sarko en haut à gauche : Vous n'avez pas peur ?  ::rolleyes:: 




> Oh mais ya pas que ça...
> Y a bien bien bien pire.


Vous avez reçu et vu la photo où je suis déguisé en Slipman ?  :B):

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Ah j'ai trouvay§ Pas de publication de test de dao avant la sortie du jeu  ::o: 
Cay ça?  ::sad::

----------


## Jolaventur

> ciel apportez moi un peu de bonheur.


Va prendre une douche.

----------


## O.Boulon

Presque...

----------


## Froyok

Rooh putain le titre borderlands !  ::XD:: 
J'adore le gringo !  ::lol::

----------


## O.Boulon

Oh t'as vu le titre du test de borderlands toi ?
T'as le numéro entre les mains ?

----------


## Shapa

Oula EA qui fait un embargo sauf sur les magasines officiels? Ils vous ont fait une Eidos discret?

@Boulon : le sommaire que Half a posté. Adieu Half.

----------


## iroko944

> Voila voila :
> 
> http://www.canardpc.com/magazine-CPC201.html
> 
> Faut pas croire mais c'est long a rentrer avec tout les petit jeux a lier dans la base et tout mais ho !
> 
> Je vous ai mis la date du 01/11 pour que vous puissiez le voir ! Bon et je vais changer mon avatar il m'enerve.


Il y a un petit bug sur le sommaire, les notes  de Sacred 2: Ice & lood et  cities XL sont visible.

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> Sympa comme couv ! 
> Par contre il est arrivé quoi au lapin ?


On l'a changé par Zemour, on trouvait avec Couly que c'était un personnage plus sympathique finalement.

----------


## mcgrill

Putain le petit Zemmour est presque aussi infâme qu'en vrai ! Bravo

----------


## O.Boulon

Pour pouvoir publier le test avant le jour de la sortie, il fallait s'engager à mettre une excellente note. Genre un 9/10...

----------


## Graouu

Tain il est tant a chier que çà pour qu'ils flippent leur race comme çà.

----------


## iroko944

> Ah j'ai trouvay§ Pas de publication de test de dao avant la sortie du jeu 
> Cay ça?


Il est lisible dans le joysti**** spécial noël sortie samedi.

EDIT:
Effectivement ils lui ont mis un 9/10

----------


## Shapa

> Parution du test avant le 5 november = Excellente note promise.


Donc il n'a pas une excellente note? Ou alors on déconne pas avec la liberté chez CPC et je dis bravo!

----------


## XWolverine

Oui, les jeux de mots de la couv sont bien sympas, avec ce type d'accroche, (+ le concours) tous les non lecteurs devraient acheter ce numéro pour voir (et là, hameçon, et paf ! Restent à vie  ::lol:: )
Edit : Canard dépeçé  ::XD::

----------


## Frypolar

> Il est lisible dans le joysti**** spécial noël sortie samedi.





> Pour pouvoir publier le test avant le jour de la sortie, il fallait s'engager à mettre une excellente note. Genre un 9/10...


 :haha: 

J'aime ce genre de trucs.

----------


## Graouu

> Pour pouvoir publier le test avant le jour de la sortie, il fallait s'engager à mettre une excellente note. Genre un 9/10...


C'est pas limite mafieux comme méthode çà ? ::|:

----------


## O.Boulon

On voulait pouvoir mettre la note qu'on voulait et faire notre test comme on l'entendait.
Les magouilles comme ça, c'est intolérable.
Et c'est encore pire quand ça concerne un jeu qui n'a certainement pas besoin de ça pour obtenir une chouette note.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Ptain c'est vraiment répugnant. Et quand on voit les mags qui ont sorti un test pour DAO...

----------


## mcgrill

> On voulait pouvoir mettre la note qu'on voulait et faire notre test comme on l'entendait.
> Les magouilles comme ça, c'est intolérable.
> Et c'est encore pire quand ça concerne un jeu qui n'a certainement pas besoin de ça pour obtenir une chouette note.


Ils font signer une décharge dans ce genre de cas ?
Par exemple si un magazine accepte le deal mais colle un 5/10 que se passe-t-il ? Ou bien un 9/10 en disant dans l'encadré que le jeu est une merde ?

Cool pour la dernière phrase ça me rassure, je pourrais aller me ruer dessus à sa sortie.

----------


## half

> Il y a un petit bug sur le sommaire, les notes  de Sacred 2: Ice & lood et  cities XL sont visible.


C'est pas un bug, les jeux sont en vente sur le site donc on publit les notes.

----------


## Graouu

Je suis heureux de voir que mon magazine n'accepte pas ce genre de méthode. Des journalistes avec des couilles çà commence à manquer et pas que dans ce domaine bien spé mais en général.

----------


## Crealkiller

> On voulait pouvoir mettre la note qu'on voulait et faire notre test comme on l'entendait.
> Les magouilles comme ça, c'est intolérable.
> Et c'est encore pire quand ça concerne un jeu qui n'a certainement pas besoin de ça pour obtenir une chouette note.


Ouf rassuré et non rassuré en meme temps, j'ai eu peur sur le post un peu plus haut que comme il avait moins de 9 vous ne pouviez pas le publier, et que c'était pas forcément un bon jeux du coup.

Mais vu la derniere phrase finalement c'est pas forcément un mauvais jeux, je garde donc ma précommande  :;): 

C'est juste une méthode déplorable de la par d'EA  ::(: 

Ce que je ne comprend pas c'est qu'on est dans un pays libre non? On a la liberté d'expression non?

Je ne vois pas pourquoi si un jeux mérite 4, 7 ou 9, vous ne pourriez pas le publier sur simple demande du producteur.

Vous testez, vous notez, vous publiez. Ils feront quoi?? Ils vous colleront un procès?? Je pense pas, et même si, il le perdraient surement en France non? Ou alors je comprend plus rien là....

----------


## Graouu

> Je ne vois pas pourquoi si un jeux mérite 4, 7 ou 9, vous ne pourriez pas le publier sur simple demande du producteur.
> 
> Vous testez, vous notez, vous publiez. Ils feront quoi?? Ils vous colleront un procès?? Je pense pas, et même si, il le perdraient surement en France non? Ou alors je comprend plus rien là....


Privé de pub, de jeux, toussa... L'indépendance ce se paye cher de nos jours.

----------


## O.Boulon

Vous inquiétez pas, on va quand même les avoir les représailles.
Je suis bon pour aller chercher mes jeux EA en boutique pour quelques années, je crois.

Dans un autre domaine, on ne pouvait de toutes façons pas le tester avec honneteté et bonne conscience professionelle vu que la version est arrivé très très très prêt de la sortie en boîte.

----------


## mcgrill

> Ouf rassuré et non rassuré en meme temps, j'ai eu peur sur le post un peu plus haut que comme il avait moins de 9 vous ne pouviez pas le publier, et que c'était pas forcément un bon jeux du coup.
> 
> Mais vu la derniere phrase finalement c'est pas forcément un mauvais jeux, je garde donc ma précommande 
> 
> C'est juste une méthode déplorable de la par d'EA 
> 
> Ce que je ne comprend pas c'est qu'on est dans un pays libre non? On a la liberté d'expression non?
> 
> Je ne vois pas pourquoi si un jeux mérite 4, 7 ou 9, vous ne pourriez pas le publier sur simple demande du producteur.
> ...



C'est dans le cas d'une publication du test avant la sortie du jeu, avec la version pour les journalistes.

Si ils veulent faire le test de manière objective (journalisme total toussa) ils doivent publier le test après la sortie du jeu ou se contenter de l'acheter le jour de la sortie.

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Pour pouvoir publier le test avant le jour de la sortie, il fallait s'engager à mettre une excellente note. Genre un 9/10...


Sans dec?  ::o: 
Putain, les cons, ils ont peur de rien.  ::O:

----------


## Erinna

> Vous testez, vous notez, vous publiez. Ils feront quoi?? Ils vous colleront un procès?? Je pense pas, et même si, il le perdraient surement en France non? Ou alors je comprend plus rien là....


Beh on peut te blacklister, ne pas t'envoyer les jeux, pas de presentations etc etc..quand on est EA, si on a envie de te faire chier je pense qu'il  y a moyen...

----------


## Shapa

> Vous inquiétez pas, on va quand même les avoir les représailles.
> Je suis bon pour aller chercher mes jeux EA en boutique pour quelques années, je crois.


 :^_^:  Je crois que Boulon il a pas dis s'il vous plait a la fin de son mail d'insulte a EA.

----------


## Xùn

> Pour pouvoir publier le test avant le jour de la sortie, il fallait s'engager à mettre une excellente note. Genre un 9/10...


Tain bah le voilà ton scandale *graouu 
*


> On voulait pouvoir mettre la note qu'on voulait et faire notre test comme on l'entendait.
> Les magouilles comme ça, c'est intolérable.
> Et c'est encore pire quand ça concerne un jeu qui n'a certainement pas besoin de ça pour obtenir une chouette note.


Ils ont si peu confiance que ça en leur jeu?  ::|:  En tout ca ca fait plaisir de voir que vous êtes pas tombés dans toutes ces magouilles de merde  ::):

----------


## Jolaventur

> Sans dec? 
> Putain, les cons, ils ont peur de rien.


On parle d'EA hein là mais ça marche avec Activision aussi.

Dans le domaine du JV ils font ce qu'ils veulent.

Les pressions politique sur le journaliste c'est pas nouveau et dans une société ou le contenant à pris le pas sur le contenu c'est d'autant plus vrai.

----------


## Graouu

> Tain bah le voilà ton scandale *graouu*


Ouaips, en même temps c'est pas comme si c'était la première fois ce genre de magouilles mallheureusement. Et ce ne sera pas la dernière. Pensez donc avec les miyons d'investissement dans ce jeu se faire pourrir (ou pas) par un petit magazine indépendant ! Veulent pas prendre de risques même si çà va se vendre par paquebot entier.

----------


## Snoop Scratchy Scratch

Y avait pas eu la même chose avec Batman Arkham Asylum ?

Et genre Jeux Video Magazine (pas sur, désole si c'est pas eux!) qui en a fait un test avant la sortie (avec évidemment une bonne note).

----------


## Akodo

Mais quand tu dis "on ne peut pas publier" c'est à dire ?
Ils mettent le feu à tous les exemplaires avant qu'ils ne sortent de chez le distributeur ?
Ils vous menacent physiquement à coup de maglite DVC ?  ::o:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ouaips, en même temps c'est pas comme si c'était la première fois ce genre de magouilles mallheureusement. Et ce ne sera pas la dernière. Pensez donc avec les miyons d'investissement dans ce jeu se faire pourrir par un petit magazine indépendant !


Oui d'autant un ptit magazine frenchie, ils devraient s'en cogner mais voilà c'est pas nouveau et ça va aller en s'amplifiant.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Et c'est encore pire quand ça concerne un jeu qui n'a certainement pas besoin de ça pour obtenir une chouette note.



C'est clair.
Soit le jeu est aussi bon qu'ils nous l'assènent et ils n'ont pas peur de le soumettre  à la question.
Soit c'est une bouse et ça ne leur fera que de la mauvaise pub.

Putain faut qu'ils arrêtent de pourrir la sortie de DA, entre les DLC, les objets bonus, les ouatmilles versions de merde, la com' pourrie et cette histoire de test "acheté"...

Ca serait pas un RPG made in Bioware, je  réfléchirais sérieusement à l'achat au lieu de me jeter comme un fanboy stupide  :Emo: 

PS: pour le concours de circonstances, c'est Thréanor, forcément.

----------


## mcgrill

> PS: pour le concours de circonstances, c'est Thréanor, forcément.


L'homme qui ne savait pas parler aux alims.
On pourrait en faire un film !

----------


## Jolaventur

> Y avait pas eu la même chose avec Batman Arkham Asylum ?


Je crois et surtout l'affaire Kane& Linch.

---------- Post ajouté à 17h18 ----------




> PS: pour le concours de circonstances, c'est Thréanor, forcément.


Non Chenoir a du faire une sortie sur Pantin la semaine passé.

----------


## XWolverine

> Je crois et surtout l'affaire Kane& Linch.


Et un Tomb raider, aussi, non ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Finalement c'est pas EA qui a commencé.

Pour une fois... En même temps, ça marche avec les autres mags moins scrupuleux, pourquoi s'en priver...

----------


## MrPapillon

Ça serait pas mal si vous le mettiez bien en gros dans le mag' l'histoire du 9/10. C'est un bon truc pour se différencier des autres ça. C'est pas comme si vous descendiez systématiquement un éditeur en particulier pour la joie du truc, là c'est justifié et si par chance ça prend de l'ampleur, ça sera à votre avantage. Quitte même à faire une "alliance" avec d'autres mags honnêtes pour se mettre d'accord à  diffuser ce genre d'infos.

----------


## albinos

je crois au resurection!
j'achaiterais GEN4 demain, avec un numero avec un lapin rose, et lévécher de canterberie, ça change de catbery.

----------


## O.Boulon

Et si tu postais comme un être humain ?
Parce que là, tu fonces droit vers le ban.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

L'idéal serait que le jeu ait quand même 9/10.

Histoire de pouvoir faire un encadré lapidaire sur la politique d'EA en montrant que pour avoir une bonne note, suffit de faire un bon jeu. Oui ça paraît stupide dit comme ça, malheureusement...

----------


## half

Tant que l'on m'epargne le chaussette sur 10 en base de donnee moi ca me va.

----------


## Graouu

> Tant que l'on m'epargne le chaussette sur 10 en base de donnee moi ca me va.


Ah ouais il est mieux ton avatar Half là  ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ah ouais il est mieux ton avatar Half là .


Bof chez moi il prends la même place que Aun sur une page, je peux confondre.

----------


## Akodo

> Tant que l'on m'epargne le chaussette sur 10 en base de donnee moi ca me va.


C'était pour quel jeu ça déjà ?  ::XD::

----------


## Thierfeu

Trop de texte sur la couv, pour ces abrutis de gamers, il ne va pas se vendre de toute façon.

A la limite vous auriez presque pu avoir le temps de rédiger un article pour clamer à quel point la démo de L4D2 était "surprenemment" bonne, eu égard les torrents de bile (de boomer) déversés a priori ici bas (on peut rêver...).

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah, oui, c'est con un joueur.
Mais y a du jaune fluo... Ca, ça les attire.

----------


## Dark Fread

"ArmaII [...] passé au crible par un militaire"

Hum, intéressant.

----------


## Thierfeu

Moi c'est le mot CanardPC qui m'attire...   parce qu'en plus d'être illettré je suis Idiot.

----------


## anzy

Moi c'est napoléon qui m'a attiré l'oeil !! Surtout comment il nous regarde avec son sabre...

----------


## Reizz

> C'était pour quel jeu ça déjà ?


N'était-ce pas pour Stalin vs Martians ?

---------- Post ajouté à 18h34 ----------




> Il y a un petit bug sur le sommaire, les notes  de Sacred 2: Ice & lood et  cities XL sont visible.


C'est parce qu'ils sont en vente chez le partenaire DLGamer non ?

----------


## Shapa

> N'était-ce pas pour Stalin vs Martians ?


Nope The Path.  De rien.

----------


## DaBoB

avoue omar ! C'est toi qui a perdu à un pari stupide, genre un ni oui ni non à 8g... Et la sentence consistait à devoir annoncer le retard !

----------


## MeRkO

cay l'arnaque!

----------


## Percolator42

Marrant cette histoire avec une bonne note donné au jeu si le test est publié avant la sortie officielle.
Je pourrais pas m'empêcher d'envoyer un email rempli d'insulte et déverser du fumier devant leurs locaux!
Je m'étais "engueuler" avec un pigiste de jeuxvidéos.com à ce propos, comme quoi il y avait trop de "magouille", limite les sites/mags étaient payé pour mettre des bonnes notes, c'est plus ou moins ce qui se passe! (Ca partait du 100/100 donné à Fallout 3 par ign il me semble)
Content que vous suiviez pas ce "mouvement".

Rien que pour cela j'achèterais jamais Dao, puis avec tout ses dlc à la con, contenus différents si on le dl, si on l'achète en boite...etc, ça en deviens ridicule ::|: 


Ca m'arrange le report du mag, j'ai toujours pas fini de lire le 200 qui est d'ailleurs excellents  ::P:

----------


## miurasv

avant de lire le 201 j'aimerais recevoir le 200, puis le 201 bien sûr :/

----------


## Say hello

Hâte de voir la note de Borderlands.

----------


## Mange Mon Genou

> [Belle preuve d'intégrité]


C'est sympa de montrer (encore) que votre magazine justifie la confiance qu'on place en lui. A l'époque où vous étiez encore hebdo, mon buraliste me sortait à chaque fois le mercredi, "ah, voilà les 2 canards" (l'autre, c'est l'enchainé, bien sur). Je suis content que ça ne change pas.




> Je suis bon pour aller chercher mes jeux EA en boutique pour quelques années, je crois.


Bon, marketing contre marketing, pourquoi ne pas mettre en avant cette affaire dans votre mag en mettant un petit disclaimer avant le test de chaque jeu EA (qui sera toujours objectif, je n'en doute pas), pour dire voilà, on teste le jeu que maintenant, mais c'est la faute de "'EuhAttends tu vas mettre une bonne note à mon jeu là ?", toussa, ?

----------


## Loog

Moi qui comptait m'abonner au Canard Papier à lire au wC :'/

----------


## Ragondin

> "ArmaII [...] passé au crible par un militaire"
> 
> Hum, intéressant.



Lourd a testé le jeu pour vous?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## half

> avant de lire le 201 j'aimerais recevoir le 200, puis le 201 bien sûr :/


=> abonnement_ATTE_canardpc.com

----------


## Crealkiller

> Rien que pour cela j'achèterais jamais Dao, puis avec tout ses dlc à la con, contenus différents si on le dl, si on l'achète en boite...etc, ça en deviens ridicule


C'est idiot (comme réflexion, je ne parle pas de toi  ::P:  )  car c'est EA qui pratique cette "pratique"?

Et la non seulement tu risque de passer à coté d'un bon jeux, mais surtout tu blam les véritables dév' du jeux, qui l'ont fait avec amour, et qui n'y sont strictement pour rien dans cette politique. 

Bouder le jeux pour ça serait dommage.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Dossier ARMA II : Le FPS réaliste passé au crible par un militaire.


Lourd ?

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

QUand même pas Nelfe...  :tired: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Jolaventur

> QUand même pas Nelfe...


Nelfe est aspirant
Ou Bizut pour l'instant.

----------


## LtBlight

Ca fait vraiment plaisir que CPC prouve une fois de plus son indépendance et fait un gros bras d'honneur à des éditeurs sans scrupules. C'est minable de proposer un deal comme ça, j'ai hâte de lire l'édito ! Révéler des anecdotes comme celle-ci ne peut que motiver d'acheter une fois de plus CPC pour financer une vraie indépendance d'esprit et du journalisme total. Au bout de 200 numéros, je devrais sérieusement penser à m'abonner...
Continuez comme ça les mecs !

----------


## fada.thieums

Bravo les gars pour l'indépendance. De toute façon, à moins que ça soit un CIV ou un Anno, j'achète jamais en préco si j'ai pas lu un bon test dans votre canard (qui est un scandale !)

C'est pour ça aussi que l'on vous respectera encore jusqu'au prochain retard "exclusif" pour les abonnés =)

----------


## Thierfeu

Par contre sortez le CPC Hardware à temps, je l'attends en tremblant et transpirant...Je suis devenu accro après 2 numéros...

----------


## mgremont

J'aimerais bien avoir des preuves de ce que tu avance Boulon....

Car cela incrimine directement le magazine français Joystick (que j'aime beaucoup personnellement) et donc savoir la vérité car il est facile de pourrir la concurrence afin de prévaloir un magazine (en l'occurrence Canard PC).

Et je doute fortement de ce que vous car les personnes chez joystick n'ont vraiment pas l'air d'adopter ces "manies", ayant parler avec le testeur de Dragon age Origin, je sais qu'il a mis cette note car il adore ce jeux (apparemment sa fais plus d'1 mois qu'il y joue comme un fou)

----------


## Ekko

> J'aimerais bien avoir des preuves de ce que tu avance Boulon....
> 
> Car cela incrimine directement le magazine français Joystick (que j'aime beaucoup personnellement) et donc savoir la vérité car il est facile de pourrir la concurrence afin de prévaloir un magazine (en l'occurrence Canard PC).


Owi faites-nous un topic direct-énergie version jeux-vidéo  :Bave:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Nelfe est aspirant
> Ou Bizut pour l'instant.


Si c'est le cas, on lui donne tout de même du "mon lieutenant"...  :tired:

----------


## XWolverine

> => abonnement_*HATE*_canardpc.com


Fixed

----------


## gatnowurry

Et au final y'a pas eu de réponse a la question: Vous avez pas accrochés a Torchlight, Borderlands, ou les deux?

----------


## Jeckhyl

> J'aimerais bien avoir des preuves de ce que tu avance Boulon....
> 
> Car cela incrimine directement le magazine français Joystick (que j'aime beaucoup personnellement) et donc savoir la vérité car il est facile de pourrir la concurrence afin de prévaloir un magazine (en l'occurrence Canard PC).
> 
> Et je doute fortement de ce que vous car les personnes chez joystick n'ont vraiment pas l'air d'adopter ces "manies", ayant parler avec le testeur de Dragon age Origin, je sais qu'il a mis cette note car il adore ce jeux (apparemment sa fais plus d'1 mois qu'il y joue comme un fou)


C'est pas totalement faux. Mais bon, va prouver ça  ::): . 

Par ailleurs Boulon ne dit nulle part que DAO sera un mauvais jeu (il sous-entend même l'inverse). Le testeur de Joy a donc pu donner sa note en toute intégrité. D'ailleurs il est même possible que beaucoup de mags ont accepté le deal en étant quasi sûrs que DAO serait bon et que donc, au final, la note ne serait pas mensongère.

----------


## gun

> J'aimerais bien avoir des preuves de ce que tu avance Boulon....


La preuve: pas de test dans le prochain numéro, ça suffit nan?

Quant à moi, je trouve que vous auriez du accepter le deal parce qu'on s'en branle de la note ce qui compte c'est les mots assemblées avec amour avant. Sinon c'est cool d'avoir fait un test Brütal Legend, merkito  ::): 

Scandale!

----------


## Percolator42

Il parait que les editeurs ont fait pareils pour Batman arkham asylum?!

----------


## Jeckhyl

Un truc qui serait bien maintenant, c'est d'avoir une petite appréciation de DAO dès que possible, histoire de ne pas prendre 15 jours de retard sur la concurrence.

----------


## Euklif

Un truc comique serait de rester honnête dans le corps du texte et de foutre une grosse sale note de merde avec un genre d'encadré "moi aussi je sais jouer au con".
Quitte à être priver de jeux, autant que se soit pour quelque chose de valable (vu l'importance qu'ils ont l'air d'accorder aux notes ^^).

----------


## manudrz

+1 Euklif, un bon gros 2/10 en couv' juste pour la rigolade, les dév' qui l'auront mauvaise pourront toujours venir se renseigner sur le pourquoi du truc. Mais bon, on fait confiance à notre mag chéri...

----------


## kanjii

> Un truc comique serait de rester honnête dans le corps du texte et de foutre une grosse sale note de merde avec un genre d'encadré "moi aussi je sais jouer au con".
> Quitte à être priver de jeux, autant que se soit pour quelque chose de valable (vu l'importance qu'ils ont l'air d'accorder aux notes ^^).


Intelligent ça  :tired: . Le travail des autres, ça se respecte. C'est EA qui est en cause, pas les développeurs de BioWare qui ont fait du bon boulot.

----------


## fenlor

Personnellement, je trouve aussi lamentable ce genre de pratique.
Mais bon, je ne boycotterais pas le jeu pour autant.

Je ne vois en effet pas l'intérêt de pénaliser les artistes à cause des services marketing.....

Et je vous ferais remarquer que paradoxalement on a énormément de chance. Grace à des mags comme canard pc ou d'autres gens de bonne foi, on est au courant de ces pratiques pas très catholiques dans les jeux videos.
C'est ça le plus important. A partir de là, on peut faire nos choix en âme et conscience et nous ne pouvons plus prétendre de se faire berner.

Et puis de toute manière, c'est quoi une note. Moi je ne réduis pas les tests à la seule note. Je lis soigneusement le texte car tout le monde n'est pas sensible aux mêmes qualités/défauts d'un jeu.
Certains vont trouver par exemple qu'un jeu trop facile est très pénalisant mais pour moi ce ne sera pas le cas.

Autre exemple, à Canard PC, ils ont tendance à pas tomber amoureux des jeux qui on un style "trop console". Ben moi je sais que je ne suis pas sur la même ligne qu'eux sur ce point donc je prend en compte cet élément quand je vois la note d'un jeu "console".

En tout cas bravo Canard pc pour ne pas céder aux mauvaises pratiques  ::):  et surtout de nous tenir informer qu'elles existent.
Je poste rarement voire jamais  ::): , aussi j'en profite pour dire : "Longue vie à Canard PC"

----------


## kasa

C'est vraiment de la politique de merde ça... EA sombre à nouveau dans ses travers ou quoi? ils veulent reprendre la place d'activision?

----------


## Reizz

> J'aimerais bien avoir des preuves de ce que tu avance Boulon....
> 
> Car cela incrimine directement le magazine français Joystick


Un peu violent ça : CPC n'a jamais incriminé la concurrence.

----------


## pekpek

En tout cas cette histoire de DAO c'est une excellente diversion : plus personne ne parle du retard du mag  :;):

----------


## MrPapillon

> Un peu violent ça : CPC n'a jamais incriminé la concurrence.


Surtout que rien n'indique que la même chose ait été demandée aux autres mags.

----------


## pekpek

Oui, cpc peut faire faire figure d'épouvantail, et "bénéficier" d'un traitement de faveur.


Et on peut apprécier le refus de cpc de publier un test sous contrainte sans forcément jeter des cailloux aux confrères qu'ont publié des bonnes critiques en toute bonne foi. Reste que la bonne foi des confrères en question sera forcément un peu sujette à question avant que le jeu ne sorte, mais ça c'est pas la faute de cpc mais celle d'EA.

----------


## cooly08

*Moi je vous kiff de plus plus ! 
Canard PC président ! =D*  ::wub:: 

Je vous soutiens, et je m'engage avant la fin de l'année à m'abonner :D
J'étais déjà abonné mais pour cause x et y j'ai finalement commencé à l'acheter au jour le jour (à comprendre toutes les deux semaines).
En plus dernièrement j'ai raté celui avec Batman en couv'. Honteux, je sais.  ::(: 

Faites moi un jolie bandeau de pub avec le lapin et je vous fais un lien avec vers le mag sur mon blog ! (http://www.digitalthink.fr/wordpress)

----------


## Percolator42

> Intelligent ça . Le travail des autres, ça se respecte. C'est EA qui est en cause, pas les développeurs de BioWare qui ont fait du bon boulot.


Ouais enfin c'est un peu bioware qui ont prit EA comme editeurs, ils étaient pas non plus obliger de prendre eux.
Un peu comme Nadeo avec Focus interactive, ils ont choisis comme nouveau editeurs Ubisoft, qu'ils viennent pas se plaindre plus tard si les joueurs sont contre les décisions de l'editeurs.

C'est sur EA doivent proposer des offres alléchantes niveau edition mais bon EA ::|:

----------


## bixente

Vous auriez du y aller à fond en mettant en gros *"J'ACCUSE"* sur la couverture et écrire une page complète dessus, ce genre de magouille doit être dénoncée.

Et sinon, oui ce genre de pratique se répand comme la peste.

Récemment Jeuxvideo magazine avec Batman AA et Gameblog avec Uncharted 2.

Sans oublier les conditions de test de Fallout 3 il y a un an, décrites par Boulon (conditions de l'éditeur sur des machines de l'éditeur sur le lieu prévu par l'éditeur, etc.. ).

----------


## Percolator42

Ouais mais pour Fallout 3 c'est compréhensible. La ils avaient une raison de craindre le pire mais apparemment leur campagne (douteuse) marketing a bien marcher, quand tu vois ign qui note F3 100/100 ça fait peur.

----------


## P'titdop

Ouais fin, dire "vous auriez du faire ci, faire ça" c'est assez facile mais bon... Rien n'aurait empêché EA de crier à la diffamation (comme Eidos l'avait fait avec _Kane et Lynch_, si ma mémoire est bonne), les autres testeurs de faire leurs vierges effarouchées "Comment ? Moi corrompu ?" et au final, ce genre de truc de se retourner contre cpc.

----------


## Projet 154

'tain, en faite, je suis un pur low.
Je vais rater un numéro du feu de dieu...(à moins que je réussisse à la trouver en point de vente).

C'est décidé, je m'abonne à CPC.

----------


## Scorbut

> *Caca président ! =D*



Fixed.


Et sinon tu as des bannières là.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> J'aimerais bien avoir des preuves de ce que tu avance Boulon....
> 
> Car cela incrimine directement le magazine français Joystick (que j'aime beaucoup personnellement) et donc savoir la vérité car il est facile de pourrir la concurrence afin de prévaloir un magazine (en l'occurrence Canard PC).
> 
> Et je doute fortement de ce que vous car les personnes chez joystick n'ont vraiment pas l'air d'adopter ces "manies", ayant parler avec le testeur de Dragon age Origin, je sais qu'il a mis cette note car il adore ce jeux (apparemment sa fais plus d'1 mois qu'il y joue comme un fou)


En feuilletant les 5 pages je n'ai pas vu Boulon taper sur un concurrent.

Il a juste dénoncé le deal; deal qui excite depuis bien plus longtemps que l'affaire Kane et lynch made in Eidos ou le récent Batman Arkam Asilum.

Et il le dit en tant que rédacteur en chef,(c'est a dire que quand il viens le dire sur un forum, il vient posé ces couilles sur la tables en attendant le premiers qui essaiera de les aplatir).

Pour le moment on voit bien l'engin de loin mais y'a pas grand monde qui c'est levé de ça chaise pour dire qu'il se sentait gêné  par la vue et l'odeur du paquet.

Et a mon avis si il le balance ici c'est qu'il a bien laver et peser la bête avant de le montrer.

Dans cette affaire ce qui est terrible c'est comme si tu avais une super bagnole en vue mais que le seul problème c'est de se taper un concessionnaire bien lourd pour l'avoir qui veut te rajouter des options dessus que t'a pas besoin, que toi tout ce que tu veux c'est cette belle caisse sans les gentes...

Et dans cette histoire on ne sait pas non plus comment lui claquer le bégneur a ce concessionnaire.

Commet faire pour punir EA dans cette histoire sans faire chié les "petits" artisans qui ont construit le produit ?

J'en vois bien une mais elle est utopiste que le produit marche tellement bien que pour une suite ils pourraient la faire eux même ou aller voir ailleurs vu les "pont d'or" qu'on leur proposeraient.

Ça a marché pour Pixar avec Disney, les mecs de GTA ne veulent pas être a la botte d'EA en partie pour ça.Mais bon c'est chiant, chiant de se retrouver devant se putain de beauf de concessionnaire et ça grosse gourmette en or.

----------


## cooly08

> Fixed.
> 
> 
> Et sinon tu as des bannières là.


Huhu  :;): 

Merci pour les banières ! Je vais les mettre très vite aujourd'hui ou demain  ::wub::

----------


## CorranCarpenter

> Bon et je vais changer mon avatar il m'enerve.


D'aucuns (qui à dit "O.boulon" ?) diront que c'est pas l'avatar qui pose problème, mais je digresse...  ::P:

----------


## Threanor

> On a pas spécialement accroché.
> C'est sympa sans plus quoi.


Ben si j'ai pas mal accroché à Torchlight moi, peut être que ça ne se sent pas dans le test mais c'est surtout l'absence de mode multi qui lui a fait rater le 8.




> J'aimerais bien avoir des preuves de ce que tu avance Boulon....


Attends je crois qu'on avait un aveu signé d'EA et que finalement on l'a perdu, c'est con hein ?
On n'a jamais dit que le jeu ne valait pas 9, juste que tous les tests français qui sont publiés avant le 5 novembre ce sont engagés auprès d'EA à mettre au moins cette note. Nous on préfère être libre de mettre la note qu'on veut. Vous en tirez les conclusions que vous voulez.

----------


## Percolator42

Quelqu'un a des liens pour l'affaire de Batman arkham asylum?

----------


## Silver

> Quelqu'un a des liens pour l'affaire de Batman arkham asylum?


La news de CPC citait ce blog, et on voit que le résultat de cette politique est assez éloquent.

Il me semblait qu'un magazine anglais en avait parlé et avait dit à Eidos "d'aller se faire mettre", mais j'ai du mal à retrouver les sources.

----------


## MrPapillon

Faudrait limite un gros blog ou une page wikipedia pour lister toutes les conneries du style. Ça (je suis fan du alt+128 maintenant, je vais pouvoir frimer avec) permet de garder les traces et de synthétiser et de ne pas trop vous enfoncer vous même par rapport à EA.
Sinon vous pouvez changer la notation le temps d'un mag et lui donner un 9/20. 9/10 pour le jeu, 0/10  pour EA.

----------


## ERISS

> Je suis bon pour aller chercher mes jeux EA en boutique pour quelques années, je crois.


Moi ça me conviendrait très bien, que vous fassiez tous les tests sur des versions boutique.
Ca serait la manière la plus honnête, même si je comprends que commercialement vous pouviez avoir peur de perdre des ventes (les lecteurs pas patients) au profit d'une concurrence moins sérieuse.

----------


## johnclaude

> un concours de circonstances


Est-ce que Casque a aussi gagné ce concours là?




> Tant que l'on m'epargne le chaussette sur 10 en base de donnee moi ca me va.


Et ça comme chaussette ça irait?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est sur EA doivent proposer des offres alléchantes niveau edition mais bon EA


Mais bon EA c'est le diable, reste qu'avec le pognon dont il dispose, il est peut être plus facile pour Bioware de produire de gros titres plus velus, comme semble être DA.
Alors qu'avec un éditeur moins fortuné, ils en seraient peut être resté à Masse Effect 2 puis c'est tout.

Là ils ont quand même convaincu le Grand Méchant Loup (quoique EA face à Activision/Ubi, c'est pas le pire...) de produire un jeu AAA  à contre-courant des productions  habituelles (t'imagines, un jeu où faut lire bordayl, c'est limite novateur en 2009), alors qu'EA aurait pu se contenter de leur demander du ME-LIke pour les 10 à venir.

----------


## olivarius

Il y a trop d'argent dans le monde des jeux vidéo. Ca attire les pourritures...
En tout cas bravo CPC ! Avec un bimensuel vous êtes de toute façon plus réactif que les autres mag à 2 sous même en achetant les jeux dans le commerce  :;):

----------


## Jolaventur

> J'aimerais bien avoir des preuves de ce que tu avance Boulon....
> 
> Car cela incrimine directement le magazine français Joystick (que j'aime beaucoup personnellement) et donc savoir la vérité car il est facile de pourrir la concurrence afin de prévaloir un magazine (en l'occurrence Canard PC).


Mais oui et la marmotte....

C'est pas la première fois, hein et y'a une chose qui est certaine c'est que tu peux faire confiance à cpc alors que "manette de jeu" bof quoi.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

OU alors ce deal concernait surtout les magazines "sensibles" qui notent moins haut en général (ou plus juste).
Parce que Joy c'est sympa, mais pour avoir une mauvaise note faut y'aller. Un peu comme Jv.com. Alors que Cpc, on sait que ce sont de gros aigris qui sous-notent les jeux  :tired: 

Sauf que même Jv.com n'a pas publié de test, du coup ils remontent dans mon estime, tiens.

Bon en même temps, c'est une pratique courante dans le cinoche aussi. Y'avait déjà eu des témoignages comme ça de critiques "achetés" avec cadeaux, WE aux îles et truc du genre.

----------


## KiwiX

Quand je pense que j'ai perdu 5 minutes tous les jours pour monter côté grandes-lignes à Austerlitz pour choper le mag'  :tired:  Je commençais à me poser des questions.

----------


## ouk

J'ai préco DAO et je pense sincérement que ce sera un super jeu.

Le fait est que quand on ouvre sa gueule face à une personne physique ou morale disposant d'un pouvoir et d'une influence comme EA, ça n'augure rien de bon pour la suite. Comme l'a dit Omar B., le jeu n'avait pas vraiment besoin d'une telle pratique pour avoir une bonne note, ce qui rends la chose encore plus navrante. Et si en plus il y'a des représailles..  ::O: 

La presse "vidéoludique" est ultra concurentielle et, comme le monde de la presse en général, mal en point financièrement. EA joue donc les gros bras histoire que ses millions en marketing ne soit pas brûlés par "un tocard de journaleux". Je suppose qu'un ptit trouduc' d'attaché de presse doit l'avoir toute dure, surtout si vous avez des ennuis  ::|:

----------


## fenlor

> OU alors ce deal concernait surtout les magazines "sensibles" qui notent moins haut en général (ou plus juste).
> Parce que Joy c'est sympa, mais pour avoir une mauvaise note faut y'aller. Un peu comme Jv.com. Alors que Cpc, on sait que ce sont de gros aigris qui sous-notent les jeux 
> 
> Sauf que même Jv.com n'a pas publié de test, du coup ils remontent dans mon estime, tiens.
> 
> Bon en même temps, c'est une pratique courante dans le cinoche aussi. Y'avait déjà eu des témoignages comme ça de critiques "achetés" avec cadeaux, WE aux îles et truc du genre.


Oui même jv.com n'a pas fait de test. Mais bon, même si je ne cautionne pas la méthode, quelque part je comprends un peu les mag mensuels qui cèdent à cette pratique. La conséquence n'est pas la même pour Joystick que Jv.com ou gamekult qui publieront le test au pire le jour de la sortie.
Joystick, ils se prennent un mois dans la vue. D'un autre coté ils auraient pu décaler la sortie du mag d'une semaine....Mais bon p'tre qu'ils allaient mettre 9 de toute manière alors bon...

----------


## ouk

> D'un autre coté ils auraient pu décaler la sortie du mag d'une semaine....


Non car ils sortent 13 numéros par an, rien que sur le planning c'est chaud. Et financièrement, repoussé la parution d'un numéro entraînerait des conséquences désastreuses.




> Mais bon p'tre qu'ils allaient mettre 9 de toute manière alors bon...


Sans doute et c'est la réflexion qu'aurait pu avoir Canard PC. Comprends pourquoi d'un côté ils refusent le deal et de l'autre Joystick accepte, tu sauras à qui tu as affaire. Et qu'on ne me parle pas de sortie bimensuelle, les conséquences sont les mêmes pour canard pc en sortant leur test de DAO 2 semaines après tout le monde. Je commence à comprendre pourquoi le jeu sort le 6, c'est un putain de moyen de pression sur la presse écrite en fait  ::O:

----------


## Solweig

> On a pas spécialement accroché.
> C'est sympa sans plus quoi.


Rien à voir avec le N°201, mais je suis complétement d' accord avec vous ... (bouh je vieilli moi ...)

----------


## Sim's

> Et je doute fortement de ce que vous car les personnes chez joystick n'ont vraiment pas l'air d'adopter ces "manies", ayant parler avec le testeur de Dragon age Origin, je sais qu'il a mis cette note car il adore ce jeux (apparemment sa fais plus d'1 mois qu'il y joue comme un fou)


Pour avoir un ami et discuter avec une autre personne qui ont bossé là bas il y a encore un an, je peux te dire que tu te trompes. Je ne développe pas, car je n'ai pas envie que CPC ait des problèmes.

----------


## Phantom

On connait tous quelqu'un qui a aime Postal, comme quoi tout arrive..sinon, 9 pages pour un retard de canard c'est beaucoup trop a gerer sur un telephone, j'ai le pouce tout dur..

----------


## cooly08

Peut-être qu'il y a un embargo sur les tests version web ! A mon avis ils utilisent encore une autre politique sur le web que dans la presse.

Je pense que EA a peur car *CANARD PC est LE meilleur magazine PC* (je dirai même console, voir le meilleur magazine tout court mais il y a le canard enchainé aussi) de France (et de l'au-delà aussi) !


Edit : Quoique le canard enchainé, c'est plutôt un journal.

----------


## ouk

> Je pense que EA a peur car *CANARD PC est LE meilleur magazine PC*


EA a surtout peur de toute la presse vu que c'est une pratique généralisée.

----------


## tb-51

Une malédiction par sortie de canard  ::):

----------


## Hargn

> un concours de circonstances


C'est la faute à b0b0.

----------


## TeHell

BOn courage... c'est tout ce que j'ai à dire.

----------


## LaVaBo

> C'est moche ca va encore décaler mon cycle.


 Ce magazine n'est pas un produit de contraception  ::O:

----------


## Percolator42

http://www.inkult.fr/chronik/on-the-...palir-lewinsky

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Punaise... Ça commence...

----------


## Arseur

Manquerait plus qu'EA vende des alims explosives et on aurait un joli cross-over de polémiques.

----------


## Frypolar

> Manquerait plus qu'EA vende des alims explosives et on aurait un joli cross-over de polémiques.


La dernière fois qu'un fabricant d'alim à râler à propos d'un test du Doc', il en a pris plein la tronche  :^_^: .

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

_Canard PC, le bimensuel qui parait presque deux fois par mois. Ou pas._

----------


## cooly08

> Punaise... Ça commence...


Je pense que Boulon n'est pas idiot et qu'il sait que cette info va se rependre comme une trainé de poudre. Il a posé ses couilles sur la table comme quelqu'un qui l'a dit plus haut. J'espère qu'on n'en sera plus dans le prochain canard, parce que c'est 

Spoiler Alert! 


une sandale 

 un scandale !  ::(: 

Et surtout que les représailles ne saoulent pas non plus le canard ! Je serai prêt à les défendre du haut de ma sandale  ::):

----------


## Casque Noir

> J'aimerais bien avoir des preuves de ce que tu avance Boulon....
> 
> Car cela incrimine directement le magazine français Joystick (que j'aime beaucoup personnellement) et donc savoir la vérité car il est facile de pourrir la concurrence afin de prévaloir un magazine (en l'occurrence Canard PC).
> 
> Et je doute fortement de ce que vous car les personnes chez joystick n'ont vraiment pas l'air d'adopter ces "manies", ayant parler avec le testeur de Dragon age Origin, je sais qu'il a mis cette note car il adore ce jeux (apparemment sa fais plus d'1 mois qu'il y joue comme un fou)


On relate juste un fait. je te cite : "je sais qu'il a mis cette note car il adore ce jeux (apparemment sa fais plus d'1 mois qu'il y joue comme un fou)". 

Nous, pour pouvoir y jouer depuis 1 mois, il fallait que l'on s'engage auprès d'EA à mettre une "excellente note". On a refusé, nous avons donc reçu la version seulement quelques jours avant le bouclage (il y a moins de 10 jours donc). 
Ca ne veut pas dire que DAO est un mauvais jeu, loin s'en faut.

Et d'ailleurs, quels sont les sites ou autres magazines de jeux vidéo ayant reçu une version testable avant la sortie ? Je regarde Gamekult ?, aucun test à ce jour. Jeuxvideo.com alors ? Aucun test publié. Gameblog ? Non plus. Jeuxvideo.fr ? Ah ben non... mais chez Joystick, ils y jouent depuis 1 mois. 

Content de l'apprendre, comme tous les autres collègues du milieu d'ailleurs. Mais bien entendu, je suis certain, comme tu le soulignes, qu'EA ne leur a pas demandé comme à nous de leur garantir une excellente note. Bah non, on ne demande ça qu'aux autres, pas à Joystick, ils sont trop intègres pour ça, je n'en doute pas une seconde. Coup de bol que le jeu les vaille surement 9/10, parce que avoue qu'on pourrait se poser la question, hein ? Nous on le saura hélas quand on y aura suffisamment joué.

----------


## Tiri

J'imagine déjà une fausse couverture de CPC un peu comme Voici avec en gros: "Scoop ! EA achète les notes! Nos lecteurs sont sandalisés!" et des photos des membres de la rédac à poil sur la plage et en train de faire des choses coch... Hum... Pardon je m'égare.
Mais sérieusement il me faut ma dose, j'en peux plus la, j'ai même failli aller sur des bons sites de jeux vidéos!

----------


## Percolator42

> J'imagine déjà une fausse couverture de CPC un peu comme Voici avec en gros: "Scoop ! EA achète les notes! Nos lecteurs sont sandalisés!" et des photos des membres de la rédac à poil sur la plage et en train de faire des choses coch... Hum... Pardon je m'égare.
> Mais sérieusement il me faut ma dose, j'en peux plus la, j'ai même failli aller sur des bons sites de jeux vidéos!


Relis le numéro 200, il envoi du lourd :B):

----------


## Trask

> Nous, pour pouvoir y jouer depuis 1 mois, il fallait que l'on s'engage auprès d'EA à mettre 9/10. On a refusé, nous avons donc reçu la version seulement quelques jours avant le bouclage (il y a moins de 10 jours donc). 
> Ca ne veut pas dire que DAO est un mauvais jeu, loin s'en faut.




édit: Par contre ça doit faire mal de se faire black listé par un truc aussi gros que EA, quelles sont les problèmes que vous pouvez rencontrer? (a part ne pas recevoir les jeux en avance et ne pas être invité au previews)

----------


## Casque Noir

> http://www.xs4all.nl/%7Ejeta/avatar/pics/integrity.jpg
> 
> édit: Par contre ça doit faire mal de se faire black listé par un truc aussi gros que EA, quelles sont les problèmes que vous pouvez rencontrer? (a part ne pas recevoir les jeux en avance et ne pas être invité au previews)


En pratique, quasiment aucun si ce ne sont des relations tendues avec les attachées de presse qui n'y peuvent rien la plupart du temps.

La liberté de la presse nous permet d'émettre un jugement en toute impartialité sur un produit vendu dans le commerce et nous en empêcher est contraire à cette règle. 

Donc à part ne plus nous donner de jeux à tester avant leur sortie (on ne peut pas nous interdire de les acheter pour en effectuer le test, comme le fait Que Choisir ou 60 millions de consommateurs avec d'autres produits), il n'y a pas d'intérêt pour un éditeur à se fâcher avec un journal, surtout si ce dernier est impartial. A la limite, avec un journal qui s'emploierait à dénigrer systématiquement la marque, pourquoi pas, mais hormis ce cas de figure, cela a plus de chance de nuire à l'image de l'éditeur qu'autre chose. 

Là où on ne comprend pas trop EA, c'est pendre un tel risque de polémique pour un jeu qui, à priori, est un bon produit, peut-être même très bon. 
Ils ont un tel pouvoir financier qu'ils pensent surement pouvoir tout acheter, y compris la confiance des joueurs (à travers les journalistes).

----------


## b0b0

:Cigare:  Pour me venger je leur mettray un 10/10 dans le test :nimp:

----------


## Euklif

> Intelligent ça . Le travail des autres, ça se respecte. C'est EA qui est en cause, pas les développeurs de BioWare qui ont fait du bon boulot.


C'est vrai que tout laisser couler, c'est tellement mieux  :;): 
Puis les dévs, j'pense qu'ils sont assez intelligents pour s'intéresser au corps du texte plus qu'à la note.

Fin, cela dit, il me semblait que les notes de la presse n'avaient que peu d'influence sur les ventes de manière générale. Donc j'avoue que je vois pas bien l'intérêt de se risquer à une polémique pareille pour un groupe à la EA...

----------


## Trask

> Là où on ne comprend pas trop EA, c'est pendre un tel risque de polémique pour un jeu qui, à priori, est un bon produit, peut-être même très bon. 
> Ils ont un tel pouvoir financier qu'ils pensent surement pouvoir tout acheter, y compris la confiance des joueurs (à travers les journalistes).


Pure spéculation non fondée et totalement hypothétique bien sur:

L'intérêt pourrait-être d'instaurer un système d'entente avec les journalistes. On commence par la demande d'un bon test pour un jeu bon en échange d'avantages purement professionnel (previews en avance sur la concurrence, invitations etc) et ensuite on fait du "dammage control" avec les jeux pourri en demandant au même journalistes de mettre un 5 ou 6 a la place d'un zéro.
Je suis sur que ça ne dérange pas trop certains journalistes d'accepter de donner une bonne note a un bon jeu, on y voit pas trop de mal. A part que ça crée un précédent. Donc bravo à vous d'avoir refusé net.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Je suis sur que ça ne dérange pas trop certains journalistes d'accepter de donner une bonne note a un bon jeu, on y voit pas trop de mal.


 Sauf que ce n'est plus du journalisme mais du marketing...

----------


## Trask

On est bien d'accord.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Voila voila :
> http://www.canardpc.com/magazine-CPC201.html.


Pas de pes2010 ?  :tired:

----------


## Miniwaz

Fumier de kioquiste qui vend plus canard pc  ::(:

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Coup de bol que le jeu les vaille surement les 9/10, parce que avoue qu'on pourrait se poser la question, hein ? Nous on le saura hélas quand on y aura suffisamment joué.


Comme avec Oblivion...


 ::ninja::

----------


## MrPapillon

Il commence à y avoir de plus en plus de citations et notes de magazine dans les pubs et le dos des boîtes. Ça c'est un bon argument de vente pour les lambdas.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Ce qui serait intelligent c'est que d'autres mag/sites en parlent, sinon comme d'hab ca fera de vous les méchants petits canards. Alors que bordel, c'est important et ce qui se profile est assez désespérant.

----------


## mescalin

Tain c'est donc pour ça qu'il était pas chez le buraliste ce midi ! j'ai du bouffer en regardant par la fenêtre les bus qui passent du coup !  ::(:

----------


## ERISS

> La liberté de la presse nous permet d'émettre un jugement en toute impartialité sur un produit vendu dans le commerce et nous en empêcher est contraire à cette règle.


Donc EA serait en droit de vous attaquer pour un test d'un jeu qui n'est pas encore vendu dans le commerce(?)
D'où, si vous voulez vendre un test avant la sortie du jeu, il vaudrait mieux qu'il soit positif..., et EA ne ferait que rappeler le bon "deal" (au détriment des consommateurs).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bah si EA n'a pas envoyé de jeu à la rédac' et qu'ils y jouent alors qu'il n'est pas commercialisé, on peut tous les ban pour tipiakage  :tired:

----------


## tenshu

> Ce qui serait intelligent c'est que d'autres mag/sites en parlent, sinon comme d'hab ca fera de vous les méchants petits canards. Alors que bordel, c'est important et ce qui se profile est assez désespérant.


Y'a uen raison pour que CPC soit le mag jeux pc le plus vendu.
Y'a pas de mystère on récolte ce que l'on sème.

----------


## JamHet

Salut à tous.

Comme mon pseudo l'indique, je suis l'auteur du petit billet d'humeur sur inkult.fr

Une petite précision s'impose. Ce coup de gueule n'est pas un article à la Voici mais bien un ras le bol face à ce type de propositions des éditeurs. Même à notre humble niveau, lorsque mes comparses et moi-même écrivions pour un (gros) site amateur, il nous arrivait de recevoir des mails de ce type.

Bref, toujours est-il que c'est également un message de soutien pour le canard, car il reste l'un des rares sites/mag' à ne pas sombrer du côté obscur et en cela, nous ne pouvons que le respecter car c'est également notre ligne de conduite. 

Il faut que les infos tournent car, soyons réalistes, même si ça ne fera pas de tort à un major tel que EA, ça permet tout de même de dire : "Faites gaffe, tout ce joli ptit monde n'est pas aussi pourri que vous le pensez".

Vive CPC, vive la transparence !  :;):

----------


## kasa

> Ce qui serait intelligent c'est que d'autres mag/sites en parlent, sinon comme d'hab ca fera de vous les méchants petits canards. Alors que bordel, c'est important et ce qui se profile est assez désespérant.


Faut lancer la news sur n4g, dans le genre site à scandale qui enflamme le globe en 2heures, y'a guère mieux.^^

----------


## Rhoth

> Et d'ailleurs, quels sont les sites ou autres magazines de jeux vidéo ayant reçu une version testable avant la sortie ? Je regarde Gamekult ?, aucun test à ce jour. Jeuxvideo.com alors ? Aucun test publié. Gameblog ? Non plus. Jeuxvideo.fr ? Ah ben non... mais chez Joystick, ils y jouent depuis 1 mois.


Un petit lien rigolo pour savoir qui a publié en avance  ::P: 

http://www.gamekult.com/tout/jeux/fi...42_presse.html

----------


## Sim's

> Y'a uen raison pour que CPC soit le mag jeux pc le plus vendu.


Mais non CPC n'est pas vendu, ils ont refusé de mettre une bonne note à Dragon Age. :con:

----------


## olivarius

> Un petit lien rigolo pour savoir qui a publié en avance 
> 
> http://www.gamekult.com/tout/jeux/fi...42_presse.html


Quelle surprise ces notes  ::P:  9/10, 95% le contrat est rempli  :;):  Je me demande si en retour le journaliste ne négocie pas un article écrit par éditeur. Ça sera ça de gagner  :^_^:

----------


## Crazy

Franchement, en tant que simple lecteur de votre magazine, je soutiens toute l'équipe sauf M'sieur Boulon je suis pas assez fort pour ça   ::ninja::  pour cette histoire de chantage, et je vous en félicite.

PS : et dire que je me suis réabonné à CPC pour deux ans, putain 2 ans !


Deux ans de CPC en retard .. :Emo:

----------


## ShinSH

> Pas de pes2010 ?


Et pas de Nba 2K10? Ni de NBA Live 2010? Un comparatif serait pas mal, non?

----------


## WaT

> ...
> Là où on ne comprend pas trop EA, c'est pendre un tel risque de polémique pour un jeu qui, à priori, est un bon produit, peut-être même très bon. 
> Ils ont un tel pouvoir financier qu'ils pensent surement pouvoir tout acheter, y compris la confiance des joueurs (à travers les journalistes).


Est-ce que EA prend vraiment un risque ? On entend parler de tellement de magouilles dans le genre qu'on finit par en être blasé.

Bien que ce comportement le mériterait, je pense que pas grand monde serait prêt à boycotter ce jeu.

----------


## tenshu

Démenti de Joystick par Sundin:




> Yop Willow.
> 
> Comme je m'occupe de la rub test je vais répondre. Et bien oui ! On avoue... Non, sérieusement, même si comme dans tous domaines, les journalistes subissent parfois des pressions, on a eu aucune nouvelle de la part d'EA sur ce coup là. En même temps, comme le dit Boulon sur le forum, c'est assez étrange de mettre la pression vu la qualité du jeu... Autant y a des jeux qui peuvent faire débat, autant là...





> Je suis bien d'accord. Ce genre de pratiques douteuses est pathétique. A ma connaissance la presse anglophone est beaucoup plus sujette à ce genre d'opérations. Y a eu pas mal d'affaires en Angleterre, où la parution du test était liée à la note.
> Ce qu'il faut comprendre, c'est que EA et les gros éditeurs en général ont moins besoin des mags qu'il y a dix ans, quand les canaux de communications étaient beaucoup plus étroits. Du coup, le rapport de force a clairement changé.


http://www.jvn.com/billet/ze-new-numero.html#comments

Perso j'ai beaucoup de mal à y croire, de toute façon s'ils ont signés ils doivent également s'être engagé à ne pas révéler l'accord  ::rolleyes::

----------


## olivarius

> Est-ce que EA prend vraiment un risque ? On entend parler de tellement de magouilles dans le genre qu'on finit par en être blasé.
> 
> Bien que ce comportement le mériterait, je pense que pas grand monde serait prêt à boycotter ce jeu.


D'un autre côté ils sont vraiment bêtes de proposer ce genre d'accord à Canard PC ...  ::P:

----------


## Casque Noir

> Démenti de Joystick par Sundin:
> 
> http://www.jvn.com/billet/ze-new-numero.html#comments
> 
> Perso j'ai beaucoup de mal à y croire, de toute façon s'ils ont signés ils doivent également s'être engagé à ne pas révéler l'accord


C'est rarement aussi clair. C'est souvent, comme je le lisais plus haut, de la complaisance : "bon allez, tu me rajoutes un point et je te file l'exclu de tel titre pour mettre ton mag en avant". 
C'est important une exclu pour un mag, enfin, ça l'était avant internet en tout cas. Du coup, beaucoup se laisse tenter, surtout quand le jeu est presque bien... le faire passer de presque bien à bien n'est finalement qu'une question de nuances. Après tout la conséquence est faible pour le journal mais importante pour l'éditeur (un jeu à 6 se vendra moins qu'un jeu noté 7, sauf énorme buzz comme GTA IV qui se serait vendu quand bien même on lui aurait mis -4). Bref, c'est souvent comme ça que ça bascule.

Mais tu ne signes rien, quoique c'est déjà arrivé par le passé. Fishbone me rappellait l'autre jour que, du temps de Joystick lors d'un voyage de presse, l'éditeur, une fois sur place à l'étranger, lui avait tendu un papier en lui demandant de signer une clause qui disait : "je m'engage à faire 4 pages sur le jeu et à en dire tout le bien que je pense".
Il a refusé et, du coup, les autres journalistes l'ont suivi. C'était il y a plus de 10 ans... comme quoi ce n'est pas nouveau.

Maintenant, encore une fois, le jeu en question (DAO) est bon donc personne ne prouvera quoique ce soit dans cette affaire, si ce n'est que seuls deux magazine d'une même société ont pu tester le jeu avant tous les autres.
Après tout, cela peut-être simplement un choix marketing de la part d'EA, mais dans ce cas, pourquoi nous porposer à nous de le tester en imposant cette condition de note ??? Enfin, tout ça pour au final déclencher une polémique à la con.
EA dirait simplement : "on a réservé l'exclu à tel mag", bon ben soit, pourquoi pas, même si nous trouvons evidemment cela débile (sachez tout de même que l'on refuse les tests exclusifs pour notre part, mais pas les reportages), mais nous forcer la main pour la note, alors là... c'est d'une stupidité sans nom.

----------


## Johnny Boy

Ça sent un peu le moisi tout ça... Quoi qu'il en soit, au lieu de chercher kiafékoi, je crois qu'il est surtout important que CPC garde sa transparence et continue sur ce chemin. Bravo à vous pour ça.

----------


## manudrz

Dommage qu'on ne puisse pas acheter DA direct chez les dev'... Ca me ferait mal au fion d'enrichir EA, jme le prendrais en occaz, jsuis pas fan au point... En + je viens de racheter X3:TC donc j'ai de quoi m'occuper!
A mon avis y'aura un paquet d'exemplaires à être vendus, et donc un certain pourcentage de kevins qui accrocheront pas (trop compliqué) et qui pourront me le revendre  ::):

----------


## Seboss

On m'a parlé (sans citer de nom) d'un magazine Belge qui aurait noté le jeu à 87% il y a cinq jours de ça. Alors est-ce que cet accord ne s'applique qu'aux journaux français, aux journaux réputés "récalcitrants" ou est-ce que nos amis belges sont équipés de bollocks d'acier ? Le mystère s'épaissit...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

J'ai du mal à saisir quand même le côté légal du truc.
Si vous dites "ok, envoyez nous la version", que vous testiez et qu'au final ce soit un 8, quel recours aurait EA contre vous ?

----------


## kasa

> On m'a parlé (sans citer de nom) d'un magazine Belge qui aurait noté le jeu à 87% il y a cinq jours de ça. Alors est-ce que cet accord ne s'applique qu'aux journaux français, aux journaux réputés "récalcitrants" ou est-ce que nos amis belges sont équipés de bollocks d'acier ? Le mystère s'épaissit...


Y'a aussi IGN AU, qui a mis 84% hier.
http://www.metacritic.com/games/plat...dragons%20ages

----------


## MrPapillon

> Si vous dites "ok, envoyez nous la version", que vous testiez et qu'au final ce soit un 8, quel recours aurait EA contre vous ?


Mais si le jeu vaut 9 ?

Les gars d'EA auraient dû réclamer des chips et un pack de bières, là ça aurait été correct...

----------


## Casque Noir

> On m'a parlé (sans citer de nom) d'un magazine Belge qui aurait noté le jeu à 87% il y a cinq jours de ça. Alors est-ce que cet accord ne s'applique qu'aux journaux français, aux journaux réputés "récalcitrants" ou est-ce que nos amis belges sont équipés de bollocks d'acier ? Le mystère s'épaissit...


En fait, je rectifie mes dires. Boulon me précise que EA n'a pas exigé qu'on leur garantisse un 9 mais "une excellente note", ce qui revient au même dans notre barême. 
Mais ce n'est pas tant la note qui nous attriste que la méthode. 

Quant aux notes étrangères, chaque succursale d'EA est indépendante donc, ce n'est certainement pas général, fort heureusement.

----------


## Froyok

> Deux ans de CPC en retard ..


Awy, toi aussi !  :Emo: 
S'pas grave, restons solidaires ! Buvons en attendant le CPCay !

----------


## Stil

> Et pas de Nba 2K10? Ni de NBA Live 2010? Un comparatif serait pas mal, non?


Ouais enfin NBA Live 2010 ne sort pas sur PC donc... Et pour ce qui est de NBA 2k10 Boulon avait répondu qu'il serait testé si le jeu leur était envoyé.

Tiens d'ailleurs: pourquoi n'allez-vous pas l'acheter (comme DAO ou Fallout 3 au hasard  ::P: h34r ::):  si on ne vous l'envoie pas?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

NBA 2k10 sera en teste dans le 202, le temps que ma greffe de 20cm de tibia prenne et que ma nana ait recousu mon short.

----------


## kenny

Je veux pas avoir l'air de defendre joystick (que j'ai du lire 3 fois depuis le depart de l'equipe de cpc) ou autres, mais j'arrive bien a me mettre a leur place : la situation economique des magazines papiers est loin d'etre florissante, avoir un test de jeu qui coincide avec la sortie c'est primordial surtout pour les super production comme DAO.

En proposant ce genre de deal EA sait qu'ils tiennent les magazines par les couilles surtout dans le cas d'un bon jeu : deontologiquement si le jeu "vaut" la note demandée, le magazine ne ment pas vraiment en mettant un 9 qu'il aurait tres probablement mis de toute facon (meme si dans ces conditions la note ne vaut rien) et ca ne se vera pas car toutes les autres publication mettront sensiblement la meme note, par contre refuser le deal est tres penalisant pour les magazines (et encore plus pour les mensuels) : qui attend encore 3 semaines pour lire le test d'un jeu avant de decider d'un achat? (Notons au passage que la date de sortie du jeu est passée du 27/10 au 3/11 juste avant la fin du devellopement, ce qui n'est bien sur qu'un malheureux concours de circonstances, mais permet de faire chanter tous les mensuels et de s'assurer qu'aucune feuille de chou ne publie un 76% - improbable mais pas impossible - le lendemain de la sortie, ce qui nuierait aux ventes, je vois le mal partout mais avouez que vous seriez chef marketting d'un produit a plusieurs dizaines de millions, vous prendriez pas de risques)

Ca resume en gros ce que j'ai lu dans ce post, par contre ce qui me fait peur c'est ce qui va se passer si ce systeme commence a se generaliser : des bon jeux arrivent, et au bout d'un moment tout le monde joue le jeu, fait son test en avance et colle des 90% a la en-veux-tu-en-voila parce "bon de toute facon le jeu les vaut, alors on va pas perdre des ventes juste pour le plaisir et faut bien manger ma bonne dame".

Maintenant arrive une grosse daubasse bien crade d'un gros editeur pote avec tous les magazines, cette daube appelont la "Hola 4" par exemple : bon c'est pas trop de la merde quand meme mais ca n'invente rien et c'est de la repompe mal ficelée de hola 1, hola 2 et hola 3, qui ne vaut pas mieut d'un 6/10. 
Notre pote le gros editeur propose le meme deal a tout le monde et le magazine a le choix : 
Soit il marche et suit le troupeau parceque de toute facon ca va se vendre, que ya une campagne marketting enorme, que si il le fait pas il va perdre des ventes 
Soit si il publie son test avec un mois de retard sur les autres :
1) il passera pour un aigri en mettant la seule mauvaise note alors que tous les autres ont "aimé" le jeu (et peut meme perdre de la credibilité a cause de ca..)
2) le gros editeur lui reproposera plus les deals sur les vrais bon jeu et il l'aura encore dans le cul a ce moment là (et c'est LA que ca devient un coup de pute enorme)

Une fois dependant des exclus "vendues" les magazines sont plus ou moins soumis aux editeurs pour toutes leur notes: grace a ce systeme, passé un certains nombre de magazines "complaisants", l'editeur peut se passer de ceux restés honnêtes, et plus il ya de complaisants, plus les honnêtes perdent de vente et moins ils sont credibles

Donc d'un coté je peux comprendre que certains magazines fassent ce genre de choix a court terme pour les "bons" jeux en pensant que ca les engage a rien vu que la note est meritée.(je leur diraient quand meme qu'essayer de sauver sa peau en vendant celles de ses camarades - meme a long terme - c'est pas super classe)

D'un autre coté je ne peux qu'applaudir CPC pour ne pas mettre le doigt dans l'engrenage et poser ses couilles sur la table

*Alors je dis Chapeau, et Merci*  :;): 




edit : haha j'ai oublié de parler de la pub dans les moyens de pression d'un editeur, ce qui est loin d'etre negligeable (meme si c'est variable suivant les magazines)

----------


## Pelomar

Sacré histoire, c'est cool on se sentirait presque rebelle en achetant Canard PC  :B):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Si tout le monde pouvait arrêter de parler de couilles sur des tables, il commence à y en avoir beaucoup et je suis en train de manger. Merci.

----------


## Mark Havel

> J'ai du mal à saisir quand même le côté légal du truc.
> Si vous dites "ok, envoyez nous la version", que vous testiez et qu'au final ce soit un 8, quel recours aurait EA contre vous ?


Même si Casque Noir a précisé qu'il fallait une "excellente note" et que l'on peut raisonnablement supposer qu'un 8 ferait "excellente note" tout à fait convenable, je suppose évidemment que si un 6 tombait, l'éditeur trompé aurait été assez mécontent. Et les conséquences me paraissent assez évidentes : plus d'envoi de versions de tests, plus de pubs dans le journal et qui sait même, plus d'invitations pour voir les jeux de l'éditeur "trompé", journalistes refusés aux salons... Même s'il n'y a pas de contrat écrit, je ne doute pas que les éditeurs aient tout à fait les moyens de faire comprendre au journal rebelle qu'il n'apprécie pas trop la blague.
Je suis sur d'ailleurs qu'il y a déjà du y avoir des coups de ce style-là pour bien moins que ça. Par exemple,  je suppose que Eidos n'a pas spécialement apprécié la preview de Deux Ex 2 qui disait en une deux mois avant tout le monde que le jeu était super décevant.

Bon mine de rien, il est super pourri en fait, le site de Joystick... Heureusement que celui de CanardPC est largement digne du Joystick.fr de la grande époque.

----------


## manudrz

Une tite question bête: EA ont les mêmes pratiques en UK ? Because avec des tarifs comme ça => http://www.game.co.uk/Games/PC-Games...gins/~r339431/ jle commande là bas et DTC EA France (même si la maison mère est la même, ça fera une vente de moins en Gaule pour les méchants qui cherchent des noises à mon mag chéri)...

----------


## Lucaxor

> Une tite question bête: EA ont les mêmes pratiques en UK ? Because avec des tarifs comme ça => http://www.game.co.uk/Games/PC-Games/Dragon-Age-Origins/~r339431/ jle commande là bas et DTC EA France (même si la maison mère est la même, ça fera une vente de moins en Gaule pour les méchants qui cherchent des noises à mon mag chéri)...


Aaaah cool, je cherchais un moyen de remettre d'aplomb ma petite conscience, je ne pensais plus que je l'avais commandé sur Big Mamazone uk.

----------


## Phantom

Moi c a Pigalle qu'on me propose des trucs..c mieux ou pas ?  :;): 
Canardsker, call of Pantins

----------


## senturus

Après la com' à base de sang et de sexe, les DLC dispos le jour de la sortie, les pseudos-collectors à n'en plus finir, les DLC intégrés en jeu et les "exclusivités" arrosées de pognon et de poufs, il ne restait plus que les tests de complaisance : Dragon Age se sera au moins illustré comme ayant une des politiques commerciales les plus crapuleuses qui soit.

Content d'apprendre du coup que je viens de prendre deux excellentes décisions : ne pas pré commander Dragon Age et me réabonner pour 2 ans à CPC.

----------


## kenny

> Content d'apprendre du coup que je viens de prendre deux excellentes décisions : ne pas pré commander Dragon Age et me réabonner pour 2 ans à CPC.


Malgré tout le mal que je pense des techniques crapuleuses vis a vis des magazines, des DLC abusifs et toute la merde marketting qu'EA est venu rattacher a un jeu qui a la base semble tres bien, bouder completement le jeu n'aura qu'un effet : conforter EA dans l'idée qu'il est plus rentable de se concentrer sur les jeu dont le marché cible est le plus etendu possible et financer les Sims 5 : The-sims-go-peter-the-carte-bleu-for-the-virtual-canapé plutot qu'un nouveau bioware  :^_^:  
(pour le réabonnement par contre tu peux y aller je pense)

Edit : par contre qqun sait où trouver une petition ou un truc du genre pour demander a bioware de trouver un d'editeur legerement moins pourri/venal (ie : pas activision par exemple), ca m'interresse...

Edit 2 : si tu voulais attendre le test de cpc pour le precommander, je crois que casque et boulon ont legerement vendu la meche sur ce qu'ils en pensent, et ont preféré mettre un 8/9 en retard mais libre et merité plutot qu'un 8/9 en avance mais vendu et donc sans valeur

----------


## ERISS

> : qui attend encore 3 semaines pour lire le test d'un jeu avant de decider d'un achat?


Moi, enfin j'aimerai bien.
J'aimerai que CPC ne fasse que des tests non faussés, des tests de jeu tel qu'il est sorti en l'état dans le commerce, avec ses bugs et ses protections àlacon. Des tests des jeux réellement proposés au consommateur.
Et non des test à la Irma.

----------


## Mark Havel

Ben si tu reçois des versions presse qui ont été faites un peu avant les versions finales commerciales histoire que les journalistes aient le temps de tester pour le numéro d'avant la sortie du jeu, tu peux avoir quelques différences dans ce qu'il y a dans le jeu...

----------


## Trask

Pour la peine j'achèterais celui-ci et le prochain numéro deux fois!
Encore une victoire de canard.

----------


## MrPapillon

> Ben si tu reçois des versions presse qui ont été faites un peu avant les versions finales commerciales histoire que les journalistes aient le temps de tester pour le numéro d'avant la sortie du jeu, tu peux avoir quelques différences dans ce qu'il y a dans le jeu...


Mouaip bof, entre le temps pour refaire les tests qualité devs, puis ceux des éditeurs, puis les éventuels tests constructeur qui prennent un temps fou, puis mettre en boîte les dizaines de milliers d'exemplaires et les foutre dans le réseau de distribution etc... je suis pas sûr qu'il y ait beaucoup de changements dans le jeu le dernier mois hein.

----------


## SetaSensei

En fait, le problème actuel est surtout que la presse jeux vidéos est encore pré pubère en matière de marketing.
Ce genre de pratique est on ne peut plus normale dans d'autres domaines...
Je dois sûrement me répéter, mais étant assez proche de la presse musicale pour djeunz', ça m'étonne presque qu'il y ait une telle levée de bouclier face à cette action marketing. Là bas il est de notoriété publique qu'on ne descend pas un album qu'on chronique (mis à part 2 ou 3 exceptions qui sont dans 99% des cas des albums hors de propos pour le lecteur cible). Au pire si l'album est très mauvais ou que le marketing a mal fait son travail (pas de soirée open bar ou de voyage à l'étranger à l'œil) on lui donne un 60%.
Je ne sais plus qui disait ça plus haut mais en effet, c'est une question de survie. Ou en tout cas, ça l'était au départ et maintenant c'est entré dans les mœurs.
Au pire, on peut voir émerger une presse dite "indépendante et objective" qui ne va parler que d'albums qui leur ont plu. Certes, c'est une solution.

Bref, ce n'est qu'un début. Alors vous voir comme ça pour si peu, je me dis que vous n'êtes pas au bout de vos surprises.  ::):

----------


## alx

C'est quand on ouvre la bouche et ferme les yeux qu'on n'est plus au bout de ses surprises, non ?

----------


## Vader_666

> En fait, le problème actuel est surtout que la presse jeux vidéos est encore pré pubère en matière de marketing.
> Ce genre de pratique est on ne peut plus normale dans d'autres domaines...
> Je dois sûrement me répéter, mais étant assez proche de la presse musicale pour djeunz', ça m'étonne presque qu'il y ait une telle levée de bouclier face à cette action marketing. Là bas il est de notoriété publique qu'on ne descend pas un album qu'on chronique (mis à part 2 ou 3 exceptions qui sont dans 99% des cas des albums hors de propos pour le lecteur cible). Au pire si l'album est très mauvais ou que le marketing a mal fait son travail (pas de soirée open bar ou de voyage à l'étranger à l'œil) on lui donne un 60%.
> Je ne sais plus qui disait ça plus haut mais en effet, c'est une question de survie. Ou en tout cas, ça l'était au départ et maintenant c'est entré dans les mœurs.
> Au pire, on peut voir émerger une presse dite "indépendante et objective" qui ne va parler que d'albums qui leur ont plu. Certes, c'est une solution.
> 
> Bref, ce n'est qu'un début. Alors vous voir comme ça pour si peu, je me dis que vous n'êtes pas au bout de vos surprises.


Oui mais a la limite, c'est connu et reconnu. Ce n'est pas (encore) le cas dans la presse vidéoludique et pas encore accepté comme un état de fait.

Tant qu'il y aura des poils à gratter comme CanardPC on pourra se dire que certains font un effort pour essayer de rester neutre.

Désolé de m'offusquer pour un truc que je trouve mensonger vis-à-vis des joueurs/consommateurs que nous sommes.

----------


## Anonyme221030

L'attitude de Canard PC est tout à leur honneur, mais vous remarquerez qu'ils ne sont pas les seuls à avoir fait ce choix non plus.

Je flippais un peu de ne trouver aucun test de DAO sur le net, mais tout s'explique. A noter que des "gros" sites comme JV.com ou Gamekult n'ont pas non plus céder à la tentation, bien qu'ils aient eux aussi des versions de test avant les sorties. Bon bien sûr ils ne sont pas soumis aux mêmes contraintes que la presse écrite, puisqu'ils pourront poser le test en ligne dès vendredi, certes.

Mais malgré tout c'est rassurant de voir que toute la presse spécialisée ne s'est pas couchée, Canard PC en tête bien sûr ^^

----------


## manudrz

Tiens moi jme posais une question, oui je m'en pose beaucoup je sais:
comment ça se fait que les ptits gars du gaming live peuvent y jouer sans limites, publier des vidéos ingame tout ça ? 

C'est pas exactement un test mais bon c'est de la pure exclu pour eux aussi... JV.com n'a visiblement pas cédé non plus, donc sont-ils libres de montrer ce qu'ils veulent ou y'a des restrictions également ?

Sans parler de note pour le coup, EA leur demanderaient-ils aussi de ne pas (trop) critiquer ?

----------


## Anonyme221030

Le gaming live de JV.com est une preview vidéo, mais pas vraiment un test en bonne et due forme. Le testeur ne donne pas de notes ni d'avis vraiment argumenté, il se contente de montrer quelques aspects du jeu.

A mon avis on aura le vrai test tombera, au hasard, vendredi ^^

----------


## Casque Noir

> Tiens moi jme posais une question, oui je m'en pose beaucoup je sais:
> comment ça se fait que les ptits gars du gaming live peuvent y jouer sans limites, publier des vidéos ingame tout ça ? 
> 
> C'est pas exactement un test mais bon c'est de la pure exclu pour eux aussi... JV.com n'a visiblement pas cédé non plus, donc sont-ils libres de montrer ce qu'ils veulent ou y'a des restrictions également ?
> 
> Sans parler de note pour le coup, EA leur demanderaient-ils aussi de ne pas (trop) critiquer ?


EA nous autorisait à en parler dans le numéro 201, soit avec une "excellente note", soit en preview. Mais on a déjà fait 3 ou 4 preview sur le jeu il me semble, alors bon...

----------


## manudrz

ok, donc ils font quand même une différence entre un test et une preview...
En gros la seule astuce qu'il restait c'était de faire une énième preview de 8/10 pages et ne donner votre note qu'ici sur le fofo. Oui en somme faire un test mais l'estampiller, et le placer, en rubrique "preview". Enfin bref, que de prises de tête, ils auront vraiment foiré leur lancement avec leurs marketeux à 2 balles (2 neg'). sans compter les DLC, les différentes versions et autres joyeusetés... C'est folklo :/
La dernière blague consiste à un report de la date de sortie en France, Allemagne et pologne (sans majuscule) au 20 novembre. Ceci ne concerne que la version boîte...

Je serais dév' du jeu je m'arracherais les poils du pubis un par un d'être chaperonné par des incompétents de la sorte. M'enfin, moi je garde ma solution de l'acheter en UK

----------


## Scorbut

> EA nous autorisait à en parler dans le numéro 201, soit avec une "excellente note", soit en preview. Mais on a déjà fait 3 ou 4 preview sur le jeu il me semble, alors bon...



Comment un éditeur peut interdire ou autoriser que vous parliez de son jeu ? Vous vous l'êtes pas procuré par Skidrow.

----------


## Trask

> Comment un éditeur peut interdire ou autoriser que vous parliez de son jeu ? Vous vous l'êtes pas procuré par Skidrow.


Cela ne serait 1 pas très légal et 2 pas très honnête (pour plusieurs raisons, dont le fait qu'un crack peu induire des bugs inexistants dans un jeu).

De toute façon je vois pas trop le problème, si EA veut envoyer les jeux avant à CPC tant mieux pour la rédac. Sinon c'est chacun chez soit, ils pouront toujours acheter les jeux en magasins.
Ils n'y a aucune utilité de "tester" un jeu si le résultat est biaisé, en tout cas moi en tant que lecteur ça ne m'intéresse pas
N'en déplaise au monsieur du journalisme musicale, je pense plutôt que c'est la presse du jeux vidéo qui fait preuve de plus de maturité en refusant, malgré son plus jeune age.

Je préfère attendre la sortie d'un jeu et lire une critique honnête dans mon mag que d'avoir des infos etc en avance et n'avoir aucune idée de la qualité réelle du produit.
A toujours chercher le compromis ou l'entente avec l'editeur CPC (ou n'importe quelle autre mag) pourrait s'appeler EA magasine. Pour ce genre d'info il y a le site du jeu et de l'éditeur.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Bravo  pour votre courage. Cela vous pardonne de ne pas fournir de DVD gratis avec le magajine  :;):

----------


## JamHet

Spa cool de la part du canard tout de même. A cause de vous, ils retardent la version boite. Z'êtes cruels !

----------


## olivarius

En parlant de DVD gratis, est ce qu'on pourrait à la place avoir des download gratis ? Ca ne se fait pas (avec un code unique dans chaque CPC) ?

----------


## Hargn

> Après tout, cela peut-être simplement un choix marketing de la part d'EA, mais dans ce cas, pourquoi nous porposer à nous de le tester en imposant cette condition de note ??? Enfin, tout ça pour au final déclencher une polémique à la con.


La polémique fait parler du jeu à peu de frais et EA fait parler de lui en enfilant son costume de grand méchant (mais qui édite quand même de bons jeux).

C'est tordu comme raisonnement mais ça crée du buzz.

----------


## Solweig

> Sacré histoire, c'est cool on se sentirait presque rebelle en achetant Canard PC


Chuis plutôt LIberté  ::P:

----------


## Sundin

Hello tout le monde,

Vu les proportions que cette histoire prend, je me sens obligé de répondre sur ce forum, vu que c'est ici que ça polémique et qu'on se fait gentimment tacler  ::): 
Je le redis, comme je l'ai dit ailleurs: aucun accord, sous aucune forme n'a été passé avec EA. 
La version m'est tombée entre les mains en avance, mais comme à PCJEUX ou JVM. Ni plus tôt, ni plus tard. Maintenant, si ça fait plaisir à certains de croire le contraire, je peux pas les en empêcher mais bon... Avoir une version plus tôt ne rime pas forcément avec corruption.

---------- Post ajouté à 09h33 ----------

Et comment on fait pour changer cette mention attaché de presse sous mon pseudo ? LOUL -_-

----------


## mcgrill

Attaché de presse ça vient quand on ne fait que un ou deux post. Spotted !    ::ninja::

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Attaché de Presse est le grade 0 du forum, ça change avec le nombre de posts, dès le deuxième ou le troisième je crois.

----------


## alch44

Ç Ç  Ç  eh oui ça marche bien le ç majuscule...
Tu vois chérie qu'on apprend plein de trucs avec Canard PC...
{ÛÈ⌂|ÄÅÉÆæ  oh et il y en a plein d'autre...

----------


## macdeg

Juste pour rire au sujet de Dragon Age toujours: Les jeux en version PC destinés au marché belge (peut-être la même chose pour le marché Fr mais ça , ej n'en sais rien) ont du être renvoyés chez EA... problème de pressage. (Source totalement fiable).

----------


## olivarius

> Attaché de presse ça vient quand on ne fait que un ou deux post. Spotted !


Moi qui croyait que c'était réservé aux attachés de presse  ::P:  Ça c'est intéressant.

En gros dragon age a été distribué en avance au yellow magazine  :^_^:  Ca vous apprendra à CPC de toujours mettre des mauvaises notes aux mauvais jeux !

L'art de placer *UN* alt+128  :B): , pas deux !

----------


## Solweig

nan, j ai plein de post et je suis toujours z'oeuf  ::P:  ( et c'est très bien ainsi)

----------


## Sim's

> Moi qui croyait que c'était réservé aux attachés de presse  *Ça* c'est intéressant.
> 
> En gros dragon age a été distribué en avance au yellow magazine  *Ca* vous apprendra à CPC de toujours mettre des mauvaises notes aux mauvais jeux !
> 
> *L'art de placer un alt+128*


 :haha:

----------


## Hargn

> nan, j ai plein de post et je suis toujours z'oeuf  ( et c'est très bien ainsi)


C'est parce que tu as indiqué Paris comme ville, ça bloque le compteur.

----------


## Solweig

Pour revenir sur joystick, j' ai tous les numéros depuis le 09/11/88 (oui je suis très vieux, j' avais déjà les moyens de me le payer à l' époque avec les mags amstrad/amiga) et sur le temps, le mag a beaucoup oscillé (j' ai pas dit baissé ...) pour arriver ces dernières années à une notation des jeux que me correspond plus (beaucoup trop casual, dès que le jeu est un peu dur, ou les gameplay un peu complexes ou pas un block-buster annoncé la note chute), mais je le lis toujours avec pas mal de plaisir juste pour avoir une autre vision des jeux.
Concernant Sundin, qui en gardant son calme ( respect total ...), vient défendre son bout de gras, j'espère vraiment qu' il n'y a qu'une entente implicite entre EA et Joystick alors qu'un mail un peu plus directif aurait été envoyé à CanardPC, eu égard à leur passé sulfureux, j' imagine ..
Bref bref elle est belle la vie  ::P:

----------


## captain dwarf

Pu..... vous mériteriez de vous faire violenter par Winnie l'ourson avec du Chantale Goya en fond sonore, je suis outré, le gant est jeté! Adieux messieurs  ::cry:: 

Sinon c'est clair que joystick c'est plus comme avant  ::cry::  mais je leur suis toujours fidèle depuis bientôt 16 ans idem pour cpc, arf et puis une petite pensée à tilt et gen4, que de souvenirs  ::):

----------


## Arseur

> Concernant Sundin, qui en gardant son calme ( respect total ...), vient défendre son bout de gras, j'espère vraiment qu' il n'y a qu'une entente implicite entre EA et Joystick alors qu'un mail un peu plus directif aurait été envoyé à CanardPC, eu égard à leur passé sulfureux, j' imagine ..
> Bref bref elle est belle la vie


T'as beau lire Joystick ( ::ninja:: ) t'as bien raison sur un point: c'est pas parce qu'EA a essayé de forcer la main à CPC qu'ils l'ont fait à toute la presse française.
Ici tout le monde part un peu du principe que tous les mags testant ou voulant tester le jeu ont eu le petit coup de fil d'EA relaté par Boulon et Casque, et ça me parait un peu gros comme méthode.

---------- Post ajouté à 12h26 ----------




> Pu..... vous mériteriez de vous faire violenter par Winnie l'ourson avec du Chantale Goya en fond sonore, je suis outré, le gant est jeté! Adieux messieurs 
> 
> Sinon c'est clair que joystick c'est plus comme avant  mais je leur suis toujours fidèle depuis bientôt 16 ans idem pour cpc, arf et puis une petite pensée à tilt et gen4, que de souvenirs


T'es fidèle à CPC depuis 16 ans ?  ::o:   ::o:  Purée presque aussi longtemps que Casque alors !

----------


## Sim's

> T'as beau lire Joystick () t'as bien raison sur un point: c'est pas parce qu'EA a essayé de forcer la main à CPC qu'ils l'ont fait à toute la presse française.
> Ici tout le monde part un peu du principe que tous les mags testant ou voulant tester le jeu ont eu le petit coup de fil d'EA relaté par Boulon et Casque, et ça me parait un peu gros comme méthode.[COLOR="Silver"]


Mouais le presse papier du JV est quasi monopolisé par un seul groupe.  :tired:

----------


## Clad

Ouais, la pieuvre Presse Non-Stop !

----------


## Euklif

> En fait, le problème actuel est surtout que la presse jeux vidéos est encore pré pubère en matière de marketing.
> Ce genre de pratique est on ne peut plus normale dans d'autres domaines...
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ou en tout cas, ça l'était au départ et maintenant c'est entré dans les mœurs.
> Au pire, on peut voir émerger une presse dite "indépendante et objective" qui ne va parler que d'albums qui leur ont plu. Certes, c'est une solution.
> 
> Bref, ce n'est qu'un début. Alors vous voir comme ça pour si peu, je me dis que vous n'êtes pas au bout de vos surprises.


Ben perso, ça me fait grandement chier. Et c'est pour ça que je considère la moitié des journalistes de la presse/critiques quelconques comme étant des tocards trop bien payé pour ne pas faire leurs boulots.
Que tu trouve ça normal, déjà en soi, j'me dis qu'il y a un problème quelque part.

----------


## Graouu

Tiens on parle de vous

http://www.inkult.fr/chronik/on-the-...palir-lewinsky

Du coup cette histoire de notation avec les retards de commandes, çà fait doucement rigoler...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Lien déjà donné...

----------


## JamHet

Non, non mais c'est pas grave !  ::P:

----------


## Graouu

Ah bah j'ai rien dit alors. Toutes mes confuses.

----------


## ShinSH

Et sinon, eurogamer a testé Dragon Age. Devinez combien il a eu?  ::): 
http://www.computerandvideogames.com....php?id=226557

----------


## Anton

> Juste pour rire au sujet de Dragon Age toujours: Les jeux en version PC destinés au marché belge (peut-être la même chose pour le marché Fr mais ça , ej n'en sais rien) ont du être renvoyés chez EA... problème de pressage. (Source totalement fiable).


Un Australien (cf topic bordel Dragon Age) rencontre ce problème, obligé de jouer en anglais.

----------


## Solweig

"A truly astonishing game. Vast, vivid and microscopically detailed. Dragon Age is the RPG of the decade." ((c) computerandvideogames )

---> OUAH ça en jette, ZE RPG of THE décennie. 

Il a intérêt à être exceptionnel parce qu'il y a quelques références quand même ..... Je sens que je vais lui faire un arrêt au stand dessus ...par principe.

Pas mal aussi celle-là : "Publisher Unknown"

----------


## kasa

> Et sinon, eurogamer a testé Dragon Age. Devinez combien il a eu? 
> http://www.computerandvideogames.com....php?id=226557


Tu cites eurogamer et tu linkes CVG?  :B):

----------


## Seboss

Ouais parce que chez Eurogamer, il s'est pris 8 et des remarques de conclusion assez cinglantes tout de même : représentation de la violence et du sexe embarrassantes, se prend trop au sérieux et passe complètement à côté du "Fantasy" de Heroic Fantasy notamment.

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/dr...origins-review

----------


## kasa

> Ouais parce que chez Eurogamer, il s'est pris 8 et des remarques de conclusion assez cinglantes tout de même (représentation de la violence et du sexe embarrassantes notamment) :
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/dr...origins-review


Ah okay, je n'avais pas saisi, autant pour moi.

----------


## JamHet

Raison de plus pour l'acheter !  ::lol::

----------


## Solweig

> Raison de plus pour l'acheter !


 NEED  ::P:

----------


## Anton

Ouais mais EA veut pas  :tired:  
Enfin, pour être exact, EA préfère en dématérialisé ou sur X360  ::rolleyes::

----------


## lokideath

Ou en collector également si j'ai suivi.

----------


## Anton

Exact  :;):

----------


## ERISS

> Ouais parce que chez Eurogamer, il s'est pris 8 et des remarques de conclusion assez cinglantes tout de même : représentation de la violence et du sexe embarrassantes, se prend trop au sérieux et passe complètement à côté du "Fantasy" de Heroic Fantasy notamment.


Donc, si ils ont été gentils, la note 'réelle' serait 7?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> e : représentation de la violence et du sexe embarrassantes, se prend trop au sérieux et passe complètement à côté du "Fantasy" de Heroic Fantasy notamment.
> 
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/dr...origins-review


Tiens ça rejoint les tests qui mettent en "moins" la difficulté des combats.
Que du bon donc  ::love:: 

Puis Eurogamer c'est 10/10 pour FAllout 3 alors bon...Effectivement on ne peut reprocher à ce dernier de faire preuve de sérieux  ::rolleyes:: 

:trollhebdosurF3:

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

> Tiens ça rejoint les tests qui mettent en "moins" la difficulté des combats.
> Que du bon donc 
> 
> Puis Eurogamer c'est 10/10 pour FAllout 3 alors bon...Effectivement on ne peut reprocher à ce dernier de faire preuve de sérieux 
> 
> :trollhebdosurF3:


Ben ça dépend méchamment du testeur ce site. Remarque, en moins violent, aussi sur CPC (j'viens de voir que CPC à foutu un 10 à Bioshock. Glip. Boulon en plus)

----------


## Xùn

> Ben ça dépend méchamment du testeur ce site. Remarque, en moins violent, aussi sur CPC (j'viens de voir que CPC à foutu un 10 à Bioshock. Glip. Boulon en plus)


Bioshock est un très bon jeu contrairement à Fallout 3 qui est juste correct. Bon ok c'est pas objectif ce que je dis  ::):

----------


## Anonyme221030

Je vois que sur Amazon la date de sortie est passé du 6/11 au 20/11.

Le jeu est retardé? Pas glop  ::sad:: 

EDIT:
http://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/2009/0...rde-sur-pc.htm

----------


## Anton

Oui : http://www.clubic.com/actualite-3090...e-origins.html
Uniquement les boîtes physiques non collector.

Un problème de pressage. Une énième connerie de dernière minute, comme seul EA sait les faire, et comme tant d'autres qui entachent DAO.

----------


## Frypolar

> Je vois que sur Amazon la date de sortie est passé du 6/11 au 20/11.
> 
> Le jeu est retardé? Pas glop


Pour la France, l'Allemagne et la Pologne, il y a des soucis d'approvisionnement. Les versions collector et dématérialisées seront disponibles.

----------


## Xùn

> Un problème de pressage. Une énième connerie de dernière minute, comme seul EA sait les faire, et comme tant d'autres qui entachent DAO.


Bioware + EA = une équipe qui gagne... ou pas  :Emo:

----------


## Anton

Et hop :




> Salut les canards,
> J'ai eu le fin mot de l'histoire de la part de mon revendeur.
> 
> Ils ont reçu les jeux ce matin (mardi 03) à la boutique. Et ils avaient pas fini d'ouvrir le carton qu'ils recevaient un coup de téléphone pour tout renvoyer. On leur a dit que la version PC boite est bugguée.
> Ce bug est confirmé sur le forum jeux online
> http://forums.jeuxonline.info/showpo...&postcount=795
> C'est une archive qui aurait une corruption sur le DVD 2.
> 
> La version 360 par contre était ok, il me l'a proposée (oui je sais c'est mal de vendre avant la date, mais que croyez vous que je faisais là )
> ...


Bon, je crois que tout est dit.
Visiblement il est plus rentable pour EA de rappeler toutes ses boîtes multilingues et repousser la sortie de 2 semaines, que de faire tester le master par le CQ avant le pressage  ::ninja:: 

_Restez avec nous pour la suite de notre saga de l'automne :_ "DAO, ton odyssée incroyable"_ !_

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Si ca se trouve ils vont en profiter pour rajouter les cordes.  ::ninja::

----------


## Xùn

> Si ca se trouve ils vont en profiter pour rajouter les cordes.


Qu'ils en profitent pour se pendre avec... Moi overdeg du report? Non du tout  ::ninja::

----------


## Anton

EA a pensé à toi, la version dématérialisée/numérique/immatérielle n'a aucun problème de stock, de disponibilité, de gravure, de langue... bon, elle est plus chère, mais c'est le deal pour avoir le jeu, sans support physique et à l'heure prévue hein, viens pas te plaindre en plus  ::ninja::  Jamais contents ces joueurs, alors qu'on se met en quatre pour eux.  ::|:

----------


## Xùn

Ben oui pourquoi m'embeter à attendre ma version boite préco et payée depuis un bail alors que je pourrais reprendre le jeu plus cher en digital (après tout au point ou on en est) pour y jouer comme tout le monde en temps et en heure. C'est vrai qu'il n'y a aucune raison de raler, mais c'est les joueurs d'aujourd'hui ca toujours à trouver des prétextes pour gueuler sans raison  ::):

----------


## Jolaventur

Ils ont osé repousser la boite de DAo, je pense que je vais devoir sacrifier un vendeur de la Fneuck pour étancher ma soif de sang, ou alors vous sortez le 201 en temps et en heure avec le test, vous sauverez un commercial de P.P.R. ::P: :


C'est réglo mais vous n'avez pas vraiment envie de venir en aide à Régis du rayon micro.

----------


## Arseur

> Ils ont osé repousser la boite de DAo, je pense que je vais devoir sacrifier un vendeur de la Fneuck pour étancher ma soif de sang, ou alors vous sortez le 201 en temps et en heure avec le test, vous sauverez un commercial de P.P.R.:
> 
> 
> C'est réglo mais vous n'avez pas envie de venir en aide à Régis du rayon micro.


Tu l'auras attendu ton jeu, toi.

Imagine qu'il te plaise pas...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Jolaventur

> Tu l'auras attendu ton jeu, toi.
> 
> Imagine qu'il te plaise pas...


M'étonnerai 

Bah j'ai une préco sur DLgamer livré à partir du 5 à 0h01

La boite c'est juste parce que je suis un vieux con matérialiste.

Donc au final peut être que je prendrai pas de boite.

----------


## Djum

Et si EA avait fait exprès de foirer le pressage pour vendre des collectors aux plus pressés (oui, les collectors en boîte fonctionnent) ?
Ou pire, s'ils avaient fait exprès pour empêcher notre Canard favori de poster sa note dans le numéro suivant (qui arrivera normalement avant le 20) ?

Sinon, à ceux qui disent qu'ils ne peuvent pas attendre 3 semaines, pourquoi ? J'attends toujours le texte et la note de Canard avant d'acheter. On n'est pas à trois semaines près non ? Si c'est pour se planter au final parce que l'on a écouté et succombé aux sirènes du marketing, c'est bien dommage (oui, j'avoue, je me suis fait avoir une fois, mais promis, pas deux !).

----------


## Jolaventur

Vu les retours je pense qu'au pire ce sera juste un bon jeu.

Alors pourquoi attendre.

----------


## Anton

Plus c'est long, plus c'est bon.

----------


## Xùn

> On n'est pas à trois semaines près non ?


Bah si justement, la date de sortie est annoncée depuis un bail maintenant et nous balancer deux jours avant le lancement que finalement il va encore falloir attendre 15 jours de plus suite à une "erreur" c'est du foutage de gueule.

----------


## mcgrill

Pour les versions collector je confirme que sur la mienne ça ne fonctionne pas. Donc pas encore retiré du marché peut être mais fonctionnel non, pas pour le Français.

----------


## Anton

Tu vas échanger ou quelque chose ?

----------


## mcgrill

Je vais contacter EA oui, heureusement que ce n'est pas le CD de jeu qui merde  ::): 
Pour ceux qui ont un bon niveau en anglais ça passe vraiment sans problème.
Et puis en cas de pépin vous pouvez relire le journal des dialogues.

----------


## manudrz

Non mais c'est sérieux cette histoire ? Ils vont regraver tous les DVD ???

----------


## Xùn

> Non mais c'est sérieux cette histoire ? Ils vont regraver tous les DVD ???


Nan c'est juste une vaste blague, enfin moi je le prends comme ça tellement ça y ressemble  :haha:  ... ou pas  :Emo:

----------


## kasa

C'est un coup monté pour passer au tout digital ça... Quelle bande de fourbes...

----------


## Solweig

Je veux ma dose !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Je veux mon CanardPC !!!!!!!!!!!! RHAAAAAA

----------


## fada.thieums

ouais pareil que solweig !  :tired: 
j'ai toujours pas reçu mon canard ce matin...
j'aurai bien aimé ne pas lire le test de DAO comme ceux qui l'ont acheté chez ces enfoirés de kiosquiers de merde qui ont les CPC systématiquement avant les abonnés (ouais je suis véner !  ::(:  )

----------


## O.Boulon

Relis le topic et aperçois toi qu'il n'est ni dans les kiosques ni chez les abonnés parce qu'on a eu pleins d'ennuis pendant le bouclage.
Et après relis les règles du forum et utilise des putains de majuscules.

----------


## MrPapillon

Les majuscules merde !
:connard:

----------


## Anton

Les majuscules, ce qui différencie l'homme de l'animal !

----------


## browarr

Il sort demain, enfin si tout va bien.
J'attends chaque CPC comme si j'attendais un gros jeu !

----------


## Jeckhyl

Si y'a pas majuscules, c'est Couly.

----------


## Uvwxyz0

*Scoop, dans le 201, boulon attribue la note de 10/10 a sos fantômes!!!*

----------


## Crealkiller

> Relis le topic et aperçois toi qu'il n'est ni dans les kiosques ni chez les abonnés parce qu'on a eu pleins d'ennuis pendant le bouclage.
> Et après relis les règles du forum et utilise des putains de majuscules.


Je vais me prendre trois points au moins mais, il est sortit en boutique, en tout cas sur Morlaix, en Bretagne xD

Feuilleté vite fait, un édito d'une page Ouaaa  ::wub::

----------


## O.Boulon

Oh putain, il est sorti.
Tout le monde va savoir que je mets 10/10 à Sos Fantômes.

----------


## domertow

> Scoop, dans le 201, boulon attribue la note de 10/10 a sos fantômes!!!


Fait un scan du mag aussi. 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Si c'est vrai je me désabonne, je me réabonne et je me désabonne à nouveau !

----------


## Say hello

Mais bordel je suis une quiche!
Alors que j'avais bien lu la news, aujourd'hui, ce *4* novembre, en prenant le train j'ai regardé avant le départ au Relay pendant 15min après le CPC 201 sans comprendre, et j'ai réitéré au Relay à l'arrivée.


Tin cette habitude quoi...

Du coup je dois attendre vendredi.  :Emo:

----------


## Froyok

> Si c'est vrai je me désabonne, je me réabonne et je me désabonne à nouveau !


Tu ne peux pas, Boulon est machiavélique, il te fait signer avec ton sang, puis il garde ton âme à tout jamais !  ::o:

----------


## Say hello

Et ton code de CB aussi.  :tired:

----------


## Anonyme221030

Put*** ce soir à Toulouse il n'était toujours pas en kiosque, il n'y avait toujours que le n°200! Et comme ce has been de buraliste ne vendait pas de clopes, le temps que je trouve un tabac il était fermé!
Donc pas de CPC et pas de clopes, y a des soirs...

Ah finalement une bonne nouvelle, DAO sortira le 12 novembre sur PC en version "matérialisée".

http://www.jeuxvideo.com/news/2009/0...finalement.htm

----------


## half

CPC sort le 5 mais les kiosques devrait l'avoir derrière leurs murs.

----------


## Sim's

> Oh putain, il est sorti.
> Tout le monde va savoir que je mets 10/10 à Sos Fantômes.


Atari t'a offert un aspirateur pour que tu mettes une telle note ?  :tired:

----------


## Say hello

Ouai j'aurais du demander au burnaliste mais j'ai hésité. (à la demander, et aussi à faire ma blague pourrie à l'instant..)




> Bein le CPC sort le 5 mais les *kyo* devrait l'avoir derrieres leurs murs.


 :WTF:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ouais c'est le cas.


Sinon vous avez (pour ma part) un problème avec vos pub que j'ai fait remarquer dans les topic suivants.

----------


## [SonicYouth]

Mais quand vous dites que si vous postez le test en avance avec EA vous vous faites mal voir par EA, mais le fait de dénoncer ce genre de pratiques, ça vous fait pas bien voir non plus, non?  ::O:

----------


## scritche

> sexe embarrassantes


Moi qui comptais boycotter pour dire à bioware que même si ils font du bon boulot, les revenus de leur jeu vont financer une Nème extension aux sims, je risque de regretter.

J'acheterai quand il sera en promo et que tous les dlc et autre foutages de tronche dématérialisés seront en libre acces pour tous. En attendant, me reste les productions Marc Dorcel pour patienter.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 



> pas de clopes,


Bravo pour avoir arrêté de fumer !  ::wub::

----------


## Nilsou

Modération. Merci d'éviter de diffamer nos confrères.

----------


## antoahn

Je viens de l'acheter, je suis joie car je peux enfin aller faire caca.
Par contre, je suis un peu déçu par l'impression qui a bavé, donc photos dégueulasses sur pas mal de pages... Avant c'était magique, aujourd'hui c'est moins bien!

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Pour pouvoir publier le test avant le jour de la sortie, il fallait s'engager à mettre une excellente note. Genre un 9/10...




A noter que JV.com s'y est aparemment refusé aussi, ils ont attendu la sortie pour publier leur test.

----------


## alx

> impression qui a bavé, donc photos dégueulasses sur pas mal de pages...


Pareil, et aussi des titres, sur quelques pages seulement.

Par contre les captures d'écran illustrant le test de Cities XL transpirent la classe et le bon goût.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Reçu aussi. Très bon encore ! Bravo pour l'étude du "réalisme" de la simu militaire, pour le concours, pour le reste...

----------


## eolan

Reçu. Pas de soucis d'impression ou de mise en page pour moi. 
Un édito comme celui de ce numéro, j'adore. La nique aux mange-merde comme j'aimerai la voir plus souvent partout ailleurs.

Je m'en vais lire la suite  :Cigare: .

----------


## Percolator42

Je viens de recevoir le mien et oui l'edito est bon  :B): 
J'adore particulièrement vos news quand vous taillé quelqu'un, gabe newell en prend toujours plein la gueule et ça me fais marrer ::): 



Spoiler Alert! 


_Mais une chose est sur, l'univers vidéoludique n'en sortira pas grandi, contrairement au garde-manger de Gabe Newell_

 ::XD::

----------


## Flappie

> Pareil, et aussi des titres, sur quelques pages seulement.


De même, des pages 26 à 39. Pas top, mais bon c'est la première fois que ça m'arrive alors je râle pas (encore). Et puis le contenu du 201 semble à la hauteur.  ::):

----------


## Jolaventur

Super édito et j'attends encore plus le test de DA même si en brave Ovin et comme beaucoup d'autre j'ai déjà acheté le jeu.

----------


## KaMy

Je sais plus qui a posté le lien vers ça dans le topic DAo, mais je trouves qu'il faut le faire partager (les deux premières minutes sont pour vous).

----------


## Percolator42

Hallucinant comme l'information a circuler rapidement.

----------


## Anton

La magie de l'Internet 2.0, _baby_.

----------


## alx

C'est marrant comme JV.fr se lâche sur EA, quand on sait la grosse régie pub qu'il y a derrière. Ils cherchent à s'acheter une crédibilité ?

----------


## Anton

S'ils avaient encore besoin d'en avoir une aujourd'hui, peut être. 
En attendant, ça nous change des reportages mielleux et des enthousiasmes gerbants.

----------


## guty

C'est jeuxvideo.FR qui a attendu, pas jeuxvideo.com qui a lui pactisé avec EA :tired: 





> A noter que JV.com s'y est aparemment refusé aussi, ils ont attendu la sortie pour publier leur test.

----------


## O.Boulon

Dis pas n'importe quoi pour faire le malin, c'est jeuxvidéo.com la régie pub...

Jeuxvidéo.fr-Clubic, c'est M6 et, faut être honnête, ils font tout de même du bon travail, en particulier Nercès, un vieux de la vieille, et les responsables de la pastille vidéo que vous avez linké.

Sinon, pour les mecs en vert, je vous rappelle que vous êtes newsers et qu'à ce titre vous êtes priés de faire preuve d'un peu de retenue lorsque vous parlez de vos confrères...

----------


## Vader_666

> Sinon, pour les mecs en vert, je vous rappelle que vous êtes newsers et qu'à ce titre vous êtes priés de faire preuve d'un peu de retenue lorsque vous parlez de vos confrères...


Tu veux dire que les "MiG" (Men in Green) n'ont pas le droit de lancer quelques scuds ?  ::P: 

Sinon pour rester dans le sujet moi aussi des titres ont bavés... (pages 26-27, 30-31,34-35, 38-39 et je crois que c'est tout).

L'édito est priceless  :;):

----------


## Anton

Et jv.com a attendu la sortie FR pour poster le test, donc ils n'ont rien pactisé du tout (à la connaissance du grand public en tout cas).

----------


## El Gringo

> Jeuxvidéo.fr-Clubic, c'est M6 et, faut être honnête, ils font tout de même du bon travail, en particulier Nercès, un vieux de la vieille, et les responsables de la pastille vidéo que vous avez linké.


Il faut être honnête, Clubic c'est M6 et M6 ce sont les Girondins de Bordeaux, donc Nerces c'est un collègue de Gourcuff et Mélissa Theuriau et ça, c'est trop la classe (en plus il est sympa).

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ca fait très Florent Brunel cette histoire quand c'est vu par le trou de la serrure.



"C'est pour ça que je vous le dit même si j'y risque ma vie, vous les testeurs de jeux vous êtes vraiment très très méchant...
A part Gameblog point Fr, qui c'est pas laissé faire
Jeux vidéo point com qu'a pas trop chié dans la com
Canard pc qui pour le coup a bien assuré
Mais y"en a un qu'est vraiment un enfoiré...."

----------


## Anton

Ben Gameblog c'est encore plus simple ils n'ont absolument pas parlé de Dragon Age, ni de la sortie, ni du report, ni d'un test éventuel  ::P:

----------


## Sim's

> Ben Gameblog c'est encore plus simple ils n'ont absolument pas parlé de Dragon Age, ni de la sortie, ni du report, ni d'un test éventuel


Pas très étonnant quand tu vois qu'ils ont mis 8 jours pour parler de l'affaire des serveur de CoD6.  ::):

----------


## Solweig

Spoiler Alert! 


A mort le foot et tout le matraquage médiatique qui gravite autour (ceci n'est que mon opinion et n' engage que moi, etc etc etc ...)

----------


## Akodo

Ben je le trouve très bien ce numéro, mais je suis pas d'accord avec Doc TB sur le dernier album de Rammstein  :Cigare:

----------


## alx

> Dis pas n'importe quoi pour faire le malin, c'est jeuxvidéo.com la régie pub...


Je parlais de JV.fr et leur régie pub c'est M6 Publicité, oui. Ca me surprend donc qu'ils soient libres comme ça dans leurs chroniques. Mais tant mieux, c'est tout à leur honneur, je vois pas ce que j'ai dis de mal, bref.

Je vais aller faire preuve de retenue.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Il faut être honnête, Clubic c'est M6 et M6 ce sont les Girondins de Bordeaux, donc Nerces c'est un collègue de Gourcuff et Mélissa Theuriau et ça, c'est trop la classe (en plus il est sympa).


Et je suis sûr qu'il peut nous avoir des places pour le Hit Machine.

----------


## b0b0

> Il faut être honnête, Clubic c'est M6 et M6 ce sont les Girondins de Bordeaux, donc Nerces c'est un collègue de Gourcuff et Mélissa Theuriau et ça, c'est trop la classe (en plus il est sympa).


 :^_^:  C'est vrai  :Cigare: 



Sinon clubic c'est quand même bien pratique, leurs serveurs sont bien rapidos.

Sinon le numéro 201 porte vraiment la poisse,  j'ai fais tomber une tranche de jambon de parme sur la rubrique démo/logiciel.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Sim's

> C'est vrai 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinon clubic c'est quand même bien pratique, leurs serveurs sont bien rapidos.
> 
> Sinon le numéro 201 porte vraiment la poisse,  j'ai fais tomber une tranche de jambon de parme sur la rubrique démo/logiciel.


Tu n'as plus qu'à refermer le tout et le manger.

----------


## Cubensis84

http://www.jeuxvideo.tv/video/warpzone-l-emission-de-jeuxvideo-fr.html#view:303942
Canard pc la reconnaissance par ses pairs

----------


## border

> On relate juste un fait. je te cite : "je sais qu'il a mis cette note car il adore ce jeux (apparemment sa fais plus d'1 mois qu'il y joue comme un fou)". 
> 
> Nous, pour pouvoir y jouer depuis 1 mois, il fallait que l'on s'engage auprès d'EA à mettre une "excellente note". On a refusé, nous avons donc reçu la version seulement quelques jours avant le bouclage (il y a moins de 10 jours donc). 
> Ca ne veut pas dire que DAO est un mauvais jeu, loin s'en faut.
> 
> Et d'ailleurs, quels sont les sites ou autres magazines de jeux vidéo ayant reçu une version testable avant la sortie ? Je regarde Gamekult ?, aucun test à ce jour. Jeuxvideo.com alors ? Aucun test publié. Gameblog ? Non plus. Jeuxvideo.fr ? Ah ben non... mais chez Joystick, ils y jouent depuis 1 mois. 
> 
> Content de l'apprendre, comme tous les autres collègues du milieu d'ailleurs. Mais bien entendu, je suis certain, comme tu le soulignes, qu'EA ne leur a pas demandé comme à nous de leur garantir une excellente note. Bah non, on ne demande ça qu'aux autres, pas à Joystick, ils sont trop intègres pour ça, je n'en doute pas une seconde. Coup de bol que le jeu les vaille surement 9/10, parce que avoue qu'on pourrait se poser la question, hein ? Nous on le saura hélas quand on y aura suffisamment joué.


Avec mon dernier Joystick, je reçois un zoli courrier me disant "blabla c'est votre dernier numéro blabla pas encore reçu votre réabonnement blabla afin de ne manquer aucun numéro blabla".
Bien joué les incorruptibles de chez Joy : vous venez de perdre un lecteur (c'est un début). Je ne renouvellerai pas mon abonnement.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

DU coup tu peux t'abonner à Cpc  ::P:

----------


## Casque Noir

> ... Je ne renouvellerai pas mon abonnement.


Bon, calmons un peu les choses. Ne pas se réabonner à Joystick parce que le mag ne plait pas c'est une chose, mais ne pas se réabonner pour une histoire qui concerne Canard PC, faut pas déconner. 

Dans cette histoire, on ne cherche pas à démontrer que Joystick et consorts sont à la botte des éditeurs, on s'en fiche. Ce n'est pas notre problème et n'en sait rien. 
Notre problème à nous, c'est qu'il s'instaure de plus en plus entre la presse française et les éditeurs des méthodes déjà très usitées aux US et en angleterre qui consistent à dealer avec un mag une bonne note contre un plus d'informations sans que ça n'ait trop de conséquence, ni pour l'un, ni pour l'autre.

Nous,on ne rentre pas dans ce jeu là et on espère que les autres ne le feront pas non plus, point barre. 

Maintenant, ce que fait Joystick ne nous intéresse et ne nous concerne pas. On ne relate que des faits : Joystick et PC jeux ont sorti leur test avant tout le monde, tant mieux pour eux. EA nous a gentillement forcé la main, tant pis pour nous.

Merci d'en rester là.

----------


## O.Boulon

Border, merci de pas citer le nom de la personne qui t'a expédié le courrier, c'est pas nécessaire et surtout pas respectueux de sa vie privée.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Bon, calmons un peu les choses. Ne pas se réabonner à Joystick parce que le mag ne plait pas c'est une chose, mais ne pas se réabonner pour une histoire qui concerne Canard PC, faut pas déconner.


Ah bah non va pas lui pourrir ses bonnes résolutions.

----------


## border

> Ah bah non va pas lui pourrir ses bonnes résolutions.


Vu que je lis Joy, PCjeux et CPC, ça fait quand même un peu triple emploi.
Je me tatais pour savoir si j'allais renouveller mon abonnement et cette salade est le petit coup de pouce qui emporte ma conviction. Note que je ne parle même pas de PC jeux, également édité par Future France, moins bien écrit à mon sens que Joy et pour lequel j'avais déjà décidé de ne pas me réabonner. C'est dommage car il ya de vraies plumes chez Joy (chez CPC aussi du reste), mais après ce genre de truc, trop de questions resteront en l'air à chaque bonne note ou à chaque exclu...
Je ne questionne pas la qualité (excellente au demeurant) du magazine, juste sa ligne éditoriale : franchement, on est loin d'un simple NDA (auquel vous êtes tous astreint du reste) là... 
Du reste, n'est-ce pas (entre autres) pour ne pas devoir céder à ce genre de trucs, que vous pressentiez, qu'une bonne partie de la rédac de Joy a rendu son stylo pour aller fonder CPC?   
Je vous ai toujours soutenu depuis le numero 1 et il me plait aujourd'hui de constater que ma confiance n'était pas mal placée. Continuez à sauter à pieds joints dans les flaques les coin-coins.  :Cigare: 
Boulon tu n'as pas tort sur le fonds s'agissant du nom signant le courrier, même s'il s'agit d'un courrier marketing de masse...

Maintenant, on va peut-être pas faire la semaine sur ces pratiques navrantes et qui deviennent vraiment trop fréquentes (qui a crié Batman arkham asylum dans le fonds? Qu'il se dénonce)

----------


## Percolator42

http://www.jvn.com/billet/ze-new-numero.html#comments
Le testeur de joystick dit avoir eu aucune pression de la part de EA.

http://www.factornews.com/news-27188...ils_a_ven.html

----------


## Mangetonlion

Euh moi j'ai toujours pas reçu mon 201  ::cry::  y'a des problèmes de courrier ?

----------


## tador

Oui mais la question est je prends Risen ou Dragon Ages ? parce que j'ai pas du temps illimité... sérieusement que choisir? même si c'est deux conceptions du RPG différentes.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Risen est plus court, un seul perso, et un peu plus bourrin pour les combats, l'île à explorer est chouettos.
Dragon Age est plus looong et plus bavard, les combats sont tactiques et intéressants, par contre c'est des zones reliées entre elles, pas une grande map explorable d'un seul tenant.

----------


## poff

La prochaine fois qu'on tente de vous forcer la main sur une note, y'aurait pas moyen de mettre un 13 ou 14 sur 10, en precisant que les X points en trop sont pour l'editeur ...

----------


## Froyok

> La prochaine fois qu'on tente de vous forcer la main sur une note, y'aurait pas moyen de mettre un 13 ou 14 sur 10, en precisant que les X points en trop sont pour l'editeur ...


 :^_^:

----------


## cooly08

Haha tout cela n'est pas fini. Apparemment *Ubisoft userait de la même pratique avec Assassin's Creed 2* en Allemagne (au moins) ! Ils filent le jeu que si le magazine donne une bonne note ! Une note "sehr gut" !

Source : http://www.playfrance.com/news-ps3-a...es-705006.html

Et c'est reparti !

----------


## Ash_Crow

> La prochaine fois qu'on tente de vous forcer la main sur une note, y'aurait pas moyen de mettre un 13 ou 14 sur 10, en precisant que les X points en trop sont pour l'editeur ...


C'est half qui va être content, tiens, il aime tellement les notes hors de la plage 0-10  :^_^:

----------


## Euklif

Ouais puis EA pourrait s'en servir à son avantage. Un bout de phrase tronqué et une note surréaliste feront toujours bonne impression sur une boite de jeux (remarque,ça vous ferait au moins de la pub gratuite  ::P: ).

----------


## Froyok

> C'est half qui va être content, tiens, il aime tellement les notes hors de la plage 0-10


Bhoarf... le _4 de Hulk est bien passé, c equi passe pas, half l'a déjà dit, c'est les "Chausettes/10". Du moment que c'est un nombre, genre *π*/10 !  ::ninja::

----------


## ERISS

> http://www.factornews.com/news-27188...ils_a_ven.html


 


> Omar Boulon : (...) je pense que, dans le cas de Dragon Age, il s’agit juste d’une consigne internationale, copiée sur le mode de fonctionnement anglo-saxon qui a atterri en France sans que l’on réfléchisse au choc des cultures… Il ne faut pas chercher les coupables du côté d’Electronic Arts France ou des attachés de presse. C’est juste un lent glissement qui est en train de s’opérer.


 Rhétorique ironique? Si c'est le bon scénario, E.A.France est coupable de tentative de corruption, et ils sont responsables (à moins que ce soient des fous) même s'ils ont accepté d'obéir à des ordres.

----------


## Frypolar

> http://www.factornews.com/news-27188...ils_a_ven.html


Très bon article à partir duquel j'arrive sur celui de GamePro à propos du méchant test d'Halo 3. Je ne l'avais pas lu c'est assez drôle, mention spéciale aux commentaires monstrueux de Fishdrake  ::wub:: .

----------

